# Script to Install Wireless on 6.2



## rbautch

Attached are a few scripts that will easily set up wireless parameters including WEP on any 6.2/6.3 installation. Here's how to use them:

1. Unzip, then FTP or Zmodem the four files anywhere on your Tivo. 
2. Connect with wired adapter or serial cable.
3. Run net-launch.sh. (sh net-launch.sh) 
4. Run setSSIDwep.tcl (tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl)
5. Unplug wired adapter, plug in wireless adapter.
6. Reboot

After this, you can freely swap your wired and wireless adapter without changing any settings. Note that this script only supports single name SSIDs. If you don't like using the predetermined wep keys, you can run setSSIDwep2.tcl (available on DDB), which wlll allow you to enter any key.

If you used the Zipper to hack your tivo, you don't need to follow these instructions, since the Zipper sets up wireless for you. If you want to set a wep key, navigate to /enhancements and type _tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl_.


----------



## Gunnyman

is this prism driver a wireless G? (hopes and prays)


----------



## Hurricane350

How is this working out for people? I am on vacaction and cant wait to try this out... Thanks in advance, rbautch! Also, if people could state what wireless adapters they are using and having success with, it would be a great help to me. Thanks again.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> is this prism driver a wireless G? (hopes and prays)


Nope. If someone with 7.1 would cough up the drivers, I'd happy to test.


----------



## Gunnyman

if I bought a 20 dollar instant cake image could I mount it somehow and extract the drivers?


----------



## rbautch

You would have to restore the image to a spare drive, mount the root partition, and then copy off the drivers.


----------



## Gunnyman

That could happen 
I'll attack it when I get back from vacation.


----------



## Dirac

Someone has figured out how to enter WEP settings directly into version 6.2 (without upgrading from 4.x)?


----------



## rbautch

I'm working on a tcl script to do that right now. The only catch is that you'll have to use my WEP key, not one of your choosing. The WEP key is encrypted in MFS in a way that is not yet known. Just make sure your neighbors don't read this thread.


----------



## Dirac

Hahaha....

I'm also considering moving back to 4.0.1 because, for whatever reason, with my wireless 6.2 DTiVos the NPL "lags" and it loses the other DTiVos, even the wired one. This happens about once a week. I don't remember that happening in 4.0.1.

Maybe I should start a new thread after I do a little research.


----------



## rbautch

Blasphemy! Don't go back to 4.01b, unless you like really slow menus and guides (see the link in my sig). The lagging NPL is a well-known and solveable issue, and is not specific to 6.2. WEP script is finished, I'll start testing this weekend. Anyone interested in helping me test it, please send me a PM.


----------



## rbautch

Attached is an interactive script to set SSID, DHCP, and *WEP *in MFS. The only catch is that you have to select from one of five predetermined WEP keys rather than one of your choosing. This will have to do until we figure out the hash that's applied to the hex value of WEP before it's stored in MFS. I initially wrote this script to set WEP after you have wireless up and running, but it may be also possible to get wireless working from scratch using nothing but this script, thus eliminating the need for wlan-ng. I won't be able to test this until the weekend, but here's the process:

1. Connect with wired adapter and run the script.
2. Unplug wired adapter, plug in wireless adapter.
3. Reboot

edit: See first post for attachment.


----------



## kramerboy

rbautch said:


> Attached is an interactive script to set SSID, DHCP, and *WEP *in MFS. The only catch is that you have to select from one of five predetermined WEP keys rather than one of your choosing. This will have to do until we figure out the hash that's applied to the hex value of WEP before it's stored in MFS. I initially wrote this script to set WEP after you have wireless up and running, but it may be also possible to get wireless working from scratch using nothing but this script, thus eliminating the need for wlan-ng. I won't be able to test this until the weekend, but here's the process:
> 
> 1. Connect with wired adapter and run the script to set wireless parameters and WEP.
> 2. Unplug wired adapter, plug in wireless adapter.
> 3. Reboot


This is great news. I am a bit puzzled as to why there isn't more interest in this thread. I have my TiVo's set up with wired connections, but I have one in the bedroom that would be harder to wire up. A wireless solution would be great. What wireless adapters have drivers pre-loaded with 6.2? I have a couple of wireless adapters in the house, but I believe that they will only work with the stand alone 7.1 software (Netgear WG111). If this adapter will work with 6.2, I'd be happy to test the script on a spare TiVo. If not, I guess I'd have to buy a different adapter.


----------



## rbautch

That adapter won't work. Any of the 802.11b adapters listed on Tivo's website should work. Let me know what you find.


----------



## Dirac

I'll test this on my "experimental" TiVo if I have to rebuild because of my rename blunder (see my recent wireless USB thread!).


----------



## kramerboy

I was able to get a compatible usb adapter (Linksys WUSB11 v2.8). I want to make sure I understand what to do before I do it. 

So with the setSSIDwep script, do I have to run the script at the beginning of the thread as well or just run netconfig.tcl. 

Are the included WEP keys 64 or 128 bit? Should I change my WEP settings on my router before I run the script. 

Just trying to get my ducks in a row before I try this.


----------



## rbautch

Don't have to run the original script, just netconfig.tcl, then setSSIDwep. WEP key is 64-bit. Change it on your router before you reboot with the wireless adapter attached. Good luck!


----------



## kramerboy

OK -- One more question. After I do this, will this only be a wireless TiVo or will I still be able to connect it via a wired adapter as well?


----------



## rbautch

If you reboot with the wired adapter attached it should work, but your test will confirm for sure. The original wireless62 script allows both adapters, but is more complicated to install, and doesn't work will all adapters. If you can't connect with both adapters using the setSSIDwep script, you can always undo your settings and try wireless62. I have attached a script that unsets the wireless settings set by setSSIDwep. You can also use this if you want to test the wireless62 script as well.


----------



## rbautch

I was able to confirm that my setSSIDwep.tcl script works to set wireless settings from scratch. I restored a clean 6.2 image, and then set up wireless using only netconfig.tcl and setSSIDwep.tcl. Kramerboy, please confirm you were able to do it also. It's much easier than using wlan-ng, so I'll update the original post with new script. I'll also write a wrapper script to make it easier to run both netconfig and setSSIDwep.


----------



## sonyuser

I have read and read on 2 or 3 different forums. Learning a bit from each one. This forum seems to cater more kinder to the newbs and has some good info in it. Trying to get my B type Linksys wireless USB adapter to work on 6.2 Have applied NutKase scripts, installed and ran Netconfig.tcl and then tried your setSSIDwep script here. Disabled WEP but still cannot get the TIVO linked to my network. Having to do all of this from a serial cable. I assumed the "standard" USB drivers would work with the 6.2 hacks. I then tried to install new drivers in step 2 of your instructions, but seem to be confused on how to get them to the root directory of the tivo. Here is what I did:
1. Connected via serial cable via Teraterm
2. CD /
3. Transfer->Zmodem->Send the NewDriverFile (this appears to be a packed file)
4. Then I CD /var and run the Install Driver script, but I get a message telling me 
the driver p80211.o not found in root, exiting...

A bit of a push would be appreciated (if not a kick . . .)


----------



## rbautch

Instead of using the wlan-ng scripts in the link, a much much easier approach is to use the scripts attached to the original post above. You shouldn't have to mess with any drivers. I just updated the post to clarify things.


----------



## sonyuser

Yeah, I have basically did this since I was unable to figure out how to load the newer drivers. But since I have an older USB adapter that worked fine with 4.x, I assumed it would work with the standard drivers.

I did the netconfig script and it asked for all of my IP info, but never asked for my WEP key. I then tried to run setSSIDwep but again, have never seen where it asks for me to enter my WEP key. I am still working on it. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## Blizzard

hey whats up? problly not much but im new and hardlly no anything, can anyone help


----------



## rbautch

Thanks for diluting this thread. There's a general chit-chat forum on this site. I suggest you take your posts there.


----------



## Blizzard

ohhh wow im so scared. :down: 

ha ha .

ok i will im tryin toget help and where is the chit-chat tread or forum A


----------



## kschauwe

Junior, Get off your Dad's PC!


----------



## sonyuser

Got a WIRED USB ethernet adapter. Hooked up to my 6.2 after hacking and installing your scripts. The wired USB connection works great. Can Telnet and also TivoWebPlus. Working on getting the wireless links to work.


----------



## sonyuser

net-launch.sh and netconfig.tcl scripts work as expected.
I get the following error when I run setSSIDwep.tcl

bash-2.02# sh setSSIDwep.tcl
setSSIDwep.tcl: EnableTransactionHoldoff: command not found
setSSIDwep.tcl: proc: command not found
setSSIDwep.tcl: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `{int($'
setSSIDwep.tcl: line 14: ` after [expr {int($N * 1000)}]'
bash-2.02#


----------



## rbautch

That's because it's a tcl script, not a shell script. Run it with:


Code:


tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl

I clarified the original post to avoid confusion.


----------



## sonyuser

many thanks rbautch, you are always quick to reply.

I will learn this Linux one of these days.


----------



## sonyuser

took some doings and undoings, but I finally got my wireless working and with WEP. my machine has alot of different scripts installed all trying to achieve the same thing with I think was part of my problem, as I would try one script from this site, maybe another from another site and so on. I am sure some of them were working against the others. going to hack into another unit with a clean 6.2 subbed drive, make image backup, install kernel and apply NutKase SuperPatch. Will then install rbautch's tweak scripts and finish up with rbautch's wireless6.2 scripts from this post. 

I learned alot from this site. Again, the folks here at this site seem to be very helpful and don't flame us newbs as hard as some other sites.


----------



## sonyuser

You guys have made this so easy (for a newbie like me anyway), but really, you guys have put it in 3 easy phases: (assuming your are starting with clean virgin 6.2 system)

1. Do this: http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html
2. Do this: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680
3. Then do the first part of this thread

Just did my 2nd unit. Got it right the first time this time.
HMO, other goodies and Wireless with WEP

rbautch, YOU ARE DA MAN !!!!


----------



## rbautch

You're welcome. I've found the scripts to be most useful when your adding/replacing tivos. I just bought 3 refurbed DSR7000's, and hacked all 3 in an hour. I'm going to make setting up IP params in MFS part of the enhancement script after I figure a few things out.


----------



## luken8628

rbautch said:


> 1. Connect with wired adapter and run the script.
> 2. Unplug wired adapter, plug in wireless adapter.
> 3. Reboot


How would i connect to my tivo with a wired adapter, it has no ethernet ports in the back?


----------



## Gunnyman

a USB to ethernet adapter
like teh Netgear FA120


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Nope. If someone with 7.1 would cough up the drivers, I'd happy to test.


Did this ever happen?


----------



## Gunnyman

not that I'm aware of.
It seems the drivers have been tough to get.


----------



## rbautch

In other news, the WEP key mystery has been solved. I posted a modified version of setSSIDwep.tcl on DDB that lets you set the WEP key to anything.


----------



## merlincc

rbautch said:


> In other news, the WEP key mystery has been solved. I posted a modified version of setSSIDwep.tcl on DDB that lets you set the WEP key to anything.


Awesome news!

Although I don't need to do this anymore I am sure there are many people who will be exited about this.

Is this going to be added to your zipped file of goodies and installed with the tweak.sh script?


----------



## rbautch

Unfortunately not. The genius who cracked the mystery requested that his wep tool (which he wrote in c) not be distributed outside that thread on DDB. The golden rule for my script development has always been to respect the wishes of the authors of the hacks, no questions asked.


----------



## slydog75

Are we still limited to using 802.11B devices?


----------



## merlincc

Gotta respect the wishes of the creators. No problems from me.

Slydog75 - As of now only wireless b works unless you want to use a bridge.


----------



## Philly Bill

sonyuser said:


> You guys have made this so easy (for a newbie like me anyway), but really, you guys have put it in 3 easy phases: (assuming your are starting with *clean virgin 6.2 system*)
> 
> 1. Do this: http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html
> 2. Do this: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680
> 3. Then do the first part of this thread


Ok, so I just ordered 2 Netgear FA120's off ebay for $26 delivered.. 

I want to wire my TIVOs up... so I need to pull the cable yet (of course I guess I could just run it down the hallway to be sure it works first... then pull the cable through the walls/attic afterward (good idea) 

I have put 300GB drives in each of the two TIVOs. They both have 6.2 on them. No hacks, nothing but bigger HDs. I was planning to do Gunny's unguide on them and then add hacks.... but now with the Zipper...... is it better to do the unguide, then apply the hacks (as described by sonyuser in the quote above)? I'm not going to do the first part of this thread.. no wireless for me... Unless someone can convince me otherwise, it seems that its a LOT cheaper to wire 'em than to have to buy wireless adapters for both units.

So do I just bypass the unguide and hack applying and just do the Zipper on my units?


----------



## slydog75

What kind of transfer speeds can we expect on B? I'm trying to decide if I want to hack my Father's Tivo (his comp is allready on my LAN wirelessly) and put it on my network so we can use MRV. Hmm.. actually I wonder.. does it matter if Tivo's are under different subs when using MRV?


----------



## Dirac

To answer the speed question, going from wired to wireless B will get you slightly faster than real-time transfers. For a one hour show, you can usually transfer fast enough to skip the commercials by the time they come.

For wireless B to wireless B, it's a little slower. Might need 10 min of lead on a one-hour show to be able to watch while it's transferring.

The other question: do you mean different subs as in different subscriptions, or different subnets?


----------



## slydog75

Sorry, I mean different subscriptions.


----------



## Dirac

Assuming they are both capable of MRV, and they can both see each other on the network, I don't see why this wouldn't work although I can't say from experience. If one of the TiVos is a standalone, it would have to be superpatched to remove the encryption so the programs can be shared between them. I wasn't quite clear what type hardware exactly you have. I assume at least one is a DTiVo since you don't need to hack to do this with 2 SAs.


----------



## slydog75

They're all (I allready have two in my house) DirecTivos.


----------



## rbautch

Philly Bill said:


> Ok, so I just ordered 2 Netgear FA120's off ebay for $26 delivered..
> 
> I want to wire my TIVOs up... so I need to pull the cable yet (of course I guess I could just run it down the hallway to be sure it works first... then pull the cable through the walls/attic afterward (good idea)
> 
> I have put 300GB drives in each of the two TIVOs. They both have 6.2 on them. No hacks, nothing but bigger HDs. I was planning to do Gunny's unguide on them and then add hacks.... but now with the Zipper...... is it better to do the unguide, then apply the hacks (as described by sonyuser in the quote above)? I'm not going to do the first part of this thread.. no wireless for me... Unless someone can convince me otherwise, it seems that its a LOT cheaper to wire 'em than to have to buy wireless adapters for both units.
> 
> So do I just bypass the unguide and hack applying and just do the Zipper on my units?


Using the Zipper automates the entire process described in the unguide, and it also contains my Enhancement script that's in the second link. It accomplishes the exact same thing as running both separately, but it's a whole lot easier. Wired/wireless is about the same cost. If you paid $26 for two adapters that's a great deal. A wireless adapter can be had on Ebay for about $25. You'll get faster transfer speeds with wired, so if you can run cable, that's preferable. www.deepsurplus.com has become my favorite place to buy CAT-5 cable. 100' patch cables are $6.50.


----------



## Philly Bill

rbautch said:


> 100' patch cables are $6.50.


Thanks rbautch. I got the adapters yesterday. I'll order some cables. :up:

BTW, $6.50 if you buy 300 of 'em... lol. $10.82 if you only want one or two.

http://www.monoprice.com

Has 'em for only $6.42 if you only need one or two. Lotsa cool colors too!


----------



## GAM

I see which wired adapter is recommended (FA120), which wireless adapter is recommended? Also, can you use 1 wired and 1 wireless to transfer shows?
Thanks in advance for the help and also all the hard work enabling us to do all these cool things!


----------



## rbautch

Older versions of the Linksys WUSB11 work, as does the Netgear MA111. Check the Tivo website for the full list of compatible adapters. Wired to wireless works fine.


----------



## GAM

Thanks, going wired to wireless is it fast enough to skip through commercials without catching up to the transfer?


----------



## rbautch

I depends who you ask. On mine it works great. I usually build up enough buffer by the first set of commercials to ff through them.


----------



## GAM

You guys are great. I've run everything but I'm not sure how to set WEP.
Please advise.
Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

rbautch said:


> I depends who you ask. On mine it works great. I usually build up enough buffer by the first set of commercials to ff through them.


meanwhile my wireless B speeds were never not much better than real time.


----------



## rbautch

GAM said:


> You guys are great. I've run everything but I'm not sure how to set WEP.
> Please advise.
> Thanks!


Just answer the questions in the script to choose one of the five predetermined wep keys, and then enter that key in your router.


----------



## GAM

rbautch said:


> Just answer the questions in the script to choose one of the five predetermined wep keys, and then enter that key in your router.


The script said to turn off WEP and set it later.


----------



## GAM

I've run zipper on one of my units. Where is MRV located or will it not show up until I run zipper on my other unit?


----------



## slydog75

Once you zipper both units you'll see an icon for the other unit at the bottom of the Now Playing list.


----------



## GAM

Thanks, I still need to know how to set WEP.
Please advise.
Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

GAM said:


> The script said to turn off WEP and set it later.


"Later" has arrived. The Zipper says to turn off wep so you can get an initial connection. Once you're connected, run


Code:


tivosh /enhancments/setSSIDwep.tcl

 ...from bash, and follow the prompts to set wep and then reboot. Before you reboot, update your router with the new wep key.


----------



## GAM

That worked!
You guys are the best!!


----------



## dnemec123

WEP is good (sort of), but is there any work being done to support WPA (which is better security)?

Just curious.

Dale


----------



## rbautch

Nope. Tivo only has code for WEP.


----------



## jrgtivo

I just ran setSSIDwep.tcl to set WEP on a Zippered machine. Now I can't telnet wired or wireless.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## rbautch

Do you have a link light on your adapter? Did you change the WEP setting on your router to match the one you set with the script?


----------



## jrgtivo

Yes and Yes. STrangely, I can access HMO features (wired) I haven't tried wireless


----------



## jrgtivo

Problem solved (sort of). Somehow the IP got set to ***.101 when it used to be ***.103.

Odd. 

Now that I can telnet, the script says the IP is .103 but TivoDesktop tells me .101, which is what I telnet to. 

Unfortunately, I still can't connect wirelessly. I was able to initiall when security was disabled before running SSIPwep. Now, I can't connect wirelessly with our without security. Could the fact that my router sees the Tivo as .101 and the Tivo is set to be .103 be the reason?


----------



## ih8chimps

Hi. First of all I want to thank everyone here, especially Gunnyman and rbautch. I spent a few days this week successfully upgrading the capacity of my old HDVR2 and I hacked it tonight using The Zipper and rbautch's enhancements. These things make it almost too easy...

Anyway, I telnet in and after tweaking it and decided to add WEP encryption to the wireless adapter (Linksys WUSB11 v2.8...worked instantly). I ran the setSSIDwep.tcl script and chose a WEP key (1). I then added the key to my router, rebooted it and then rebooted the tivo unit. After doing this I lost all network connectivity to the tivo and have no idea how to set the tivo adapter back to unencrypted. I don't have a wired USB adapter and know that I can't re-run the script while mounted in a PC. Can I re-run The Zipper and start over from there or will I be forced to buy a wired adapter so I can telnet back in while the drive is in the tivo and run the wep utility again?

The ideal solution would be to figure out why WEP isn't working and get it working, but I have spent the last 4 hours testing and retesting. Every other computer in the house with a wireless adapter connects to the router fine with the key. I have checked and double checked (even mounting my tivo drive and opening setSSIDwep.tcl with vi to make sure I had the WEP key correct) and have been trying everything I can think of to get this working. I am a fairly adept linux user (although admittedly not that great with wireless stuff...but how hard is that??) and this is driving me nuts.

Thanks so much for any advice or pointers.


----------



## sandpj

confirming key #1 is 73696d706c

On my Linksys router, I had to have the Tivo key as the first choice in the router. Also set it as default transmit key.


----------



## rbautch

jrgtivo said:


> Problem solved (sort of). Somehow the IP got set to ***.101 when it used to be ***.103.
> 
> Odd.
> 
> Now that I can telnet, the script says the IP is .103 but TivoDesktop tells me .101, which is what I telnet to.
> 
> Unfortunately, I still can't connect wirelessly. I was able to initiall when security was disabled before running SSIPwep. Now, I can't connect wirelessly with our without security. Could the fact that my router sees the Tivo as .101 and the Tivo is set to be .103 be the reason?


Are you setting an IP somwhere other than net-launch.sh, like maybe in your author file with ifconfig? If so, delete those ifconfig statements.


----------



## rbautch

ih8chimps said:


> Hi. First of all I want to thank everyone here, especially Gunnyman and rbautch. I spent a few days this week successfully upgrading the capacity of my old HDVR2 and I hacked it tonight using The Zipper and rbautch's enhancements. These things make it almost too easy...
> 
> Anyway, I telnet in and after tweaking it and decided to add WEP encryption to the wireless adapter (Linksys WUSB11 v2.8...worked instantly). I ran the setSSIDwep.tcl script and chose a WEP key (1). I then added the key to my router, rebooted it and then rebooted the tivo unit. After doing this I lost all network connectivity to the tivo and have no idea how to set the tivo adapter back to unencrypted. I don't have a wired USB adapter and know that I can't re-run the script while mounted in a PC. Can I re-run The Zipper and start over from there or will I be forced to buy a wired adapter so I can telnet back in while the drive is in the tivo and run the wep utility again?
> 
> The ideal solution would be to figure out why WEP isn't working and get it working, but I have spent the last 4 hours testing and retesting. Every other computer in the house with a wireless adapter connects to the router fine with the key. I have checked and double checked (even mounting my tivo drive and opening setSSIDwep.tcl with vi to make sure I had the WEP key correct) and have been trying everything I can think of to get this working. I am a fairly adept linux user (although admittedly not that great with wireless stuff...but how hard is that??) and this is driving me nuts.
> 
> Thanks so much for any advice or pointers.


You can re-zipper without a wired adapter. Do you have a link light? Are you setting and IP address somewhere else with ifconfig?


----------



## ih8chimps

I actually do have solid lights on my wireless adapter. It finds the network, it just can't connect due to WEP authentication problems. Everything was working great until I set the WEP key.

I'll have to check ifconfig in a bit when I can get the drive back out of the tivo.

I do have the key set to 73696d706c in the router and it is the first and only key stored and selected. I have three other machines in the house that are connecting to it successfully with that key.

Edit: Does anyone know if I should choose "Open" or "Shared" for the authentication type in my router? I had it set on "Open" while I was testing this.


----------



## jrgtivo

rbautch said:


> Are you setting an IP somwhere other than net-launch.sh, like maybe in your author file with ifconfig? If so, delete those ifconfig statements.


I think i've solved that problem and found a new one. my tivo only stays networked for about 5-10 minutes then stops. if i reboot the tivo, i get another 5-10 mins.


----------



## ih8chimps

rbautch said:


> You can re-zipper without a wired adapter. Do you have a link light? Are you setting and IP address somewhere else with ifconfig?


I forgot to ask...will re-zippering reset all of the networking configs so I can access my tivo on an unsecured network?

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

Yes.


----------



## tsunami

Ran the wireless script as described. After rebooting the TiVO my DWL-122 lit up but never got wireless connection.
Used zipper and fresh 6.2 image.
Seems from TiVO's site that the DWL-122 should be supported. Is that correct?
If so, any ideas. Assigned a static IP address, typed in SSID correctly (all lower cases just like my router) and entered the correct router address.
Although, I just realized that TiVO is isolated and served by an access point. Should I use that IP address as the router IP address?


----------



## rbautch

Which Tivo is this? What you enter for your "router IP", should be your Default Gateway, which is likely your access point.


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> Which Tivo is this? What you enter for your "router IP", should be your Default Gateway, which is likely your access point.


Standard def, so that adapter should work?
I will try using the access point IP address.


----------



## Chimpware

When running the setSSIDwep.tcl script it seems to run OK, but when given the choice of changing parameters I enter y and the script exits saying I must enter either "y or n". ANy ideas on why the script is not working right?


----------



## rbautch

Your telnet settings are causing an extra carriage return to be added. Follow the additional instructions for Win XP SP2 users at the bottom of the instructions for the enhancement script in my sig.


----------



## tsunami

Chimpware said:


> When running the setSSIDwep.tcl script it seems to run OK, but when given the choice of changing parameters I enter y and the script exits saying I must enter either "y or n". ANy ideas on why the script is not working right?


If you are a XP SP2 user then make sure you run the script using the specific instructions for that version of Windows.

Mike


----------



## tsunami

tsunami said:


> If you are a XP SP2 user then make sure you run the script using the specific instructions for that version of Windows.
> 
> Mike


Maybe you need a flashing font for those instructions.


----------



## Chimpware

I will give it a try, but I am running Windows 2000.


----------



## jrgtivo

rbautch said:


> Are you setting an IP somwhere other than net-launch.sh, like maybe in your author file with ifconfig? If so, delete those ifconfig statements.


rbautch,

I think I've solved my problems with a complete re-do. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chimpware

Well it turns out that even though I am running Windows 2000 I needed to use the command in Telnet as per the Windows XP SP2 instructions to get everything to work properly.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ibrow

OK I have had this unit up and running on a wired connection for a couple of weeks with no problems. Since I have attempted to switch over to a wireless adapter everything is going crazy. I originally attempted to use the wireless config app in Tivo Web Plus with no luck. I used the wireless script from this thread and it worked for about 10 minutes now my NPL is vanishing after 5-10 minutes of restarting the tivo. It has done it a couple of times now. Any ideas?


----------



## rbautch

See the thread called "empty looking NPL"


----------



## ruexp67

rbautch said:


> That adapter won't work. Any of the 802.11b adapters listed on Tivo's website should work. Let me know what you find.


Isn't that the only adapter you specifically mention on your Zipper website?



> You may also use a wireless adapter, like the Netgear MA111.


 

I have run the script, but it is still not working for me, is it because I bought an MA111?


----------



## ruexp67

Correction, I ORDERED an MA111, but I recieved w WG111v2.

Can I get some suggestions for Wireless adapters that will work?


----------



## rbautch

MA111 (ver1 only), wusb11 (only certain versions), dwl-122, dwl-120 (certain versions). Anything with a thumbs up or check in the second column of tivo website.


----------



## ruexp67

I figured it out now, I think. Thanks for the reply. I have one on order now that is specifically listed on the Tivo Webside as thumbup in both columns. (I can't remember exactly what it is now.) It should be here this week sometime, and then I should be all zippered and ready to rock!

Thanks!


----------



## brayner

Ok I cannnot get wireless to work. I have a HDVR2 with a 300GB that I have zippered (best program ever). I am running 6.2 and I have a linksys wusb11 v2.8. I have run the script on the first page and set a static ip and all info. I have a link light on my 2.8 but I cannot ping it or telnet into it. Any help please??


----------



## rbautch

brayner said:


> Ok I cannnot get wireless to work. I have a HDVR2 with a 300GB that I have zippered (best program ever). I am running 6.2 and I have a linksys wusb11 v2.8. I have run the script on the first page and set a static ip and all info. I have a link light on my 2.8 but I cannot ping it or telnet into it. Any help please??


 Did you turn off WEP on your router? Do you have a firewall running on your PC?


----------



## brayner

WEP is off yes
And I am running win xp with sp2

Why would I need to turn off firewall to even be able to ping it?


----------



## rbautch

Ping would not be affected by firewall. With a serial cable, you can go in and check the network settings. Otherwise, pull the drive and mount it back in your PC. Check the end of the author file for the network setup commands, and make sure your IP parameters are correct. You can also try re-running the Zipper.


----------



## brayner

I already have done both of those

ip of 192.168.1.105
gateway 192.168.1.2
ssid of tabooma


----------



## rbautch

If your link light is on, it's communicating with your router. The only reason I can think of that you wouldn't be able to ping it is if you are using the wrong IP address. Beyond that, the only other way to troubleshoot is to get a serial cable and check the settings while the drive is in the Tivo.


----------



## dfriedland

If you're having problems with Telnet, use Hyper Terminal (comes with Windows in the Accessories section) That works great and doesn't give extra line returns.


----------



## bhudson33

I am about to embark on upgrading and hacking my Directivo series 2.

I have the instantcake 6.2 iso, the lba48 iso, the zipper tools disk, the superpatch
files, and the tivotools.tar. I want to use the Tivo wirelessly, so I also downloaded the wireless62.zip (it has 3 files driver-install.sh, wireless0files.tgz, and wireless62.sh).

I think that is all I need. Now I plan on doing the following:
1) boot with the lba48 disk.
2) put zipper-tools disk in.
3) execute zipper script (let it install 6.2 image also)
4) telnet to tivo and execute tweak script

that should get the tivo up and running on 6.2 with the
hacks enabled. Now I want to move to wireless, but I have
a couple queestions:

1) the attachment link in the top post doesn't work for me. I
am not able to download wireless.zip. Any ideas?

2) i clicked on "these scripts" link in the top post and it
took me to a page where i could download wireless62.zip.
is wireless.zip and wireless62.zip the same?

3) I looked through the files in the wireless62.zip and I see
that driver-install.sh isn't used or referenced anywhere. Do
you still need to update the drivers?

4) Do I just need to copy the files from the wireless62.zip
to the tivo, execute the wireless62.sh script? When that
is done, reboot and execute the netconfig-run.sh script?

This thread is great help, but I got confused with regards to
the drivers and then the clean isntall instructions and then
not being able to dowload the attachment makes me think
it is different than what I could download.

Thanks in Advance!
-Bill.


----------



## Gunnyman

the wireless stuff is included in teh zipper scripts now.


----------



## bhudson33

great! so i don't need the wireless.zip or the wireless62.zip files.

Is WEP still limited to rbautch's 5 keys?

Is 128-bit WEP supported?

I read the thread in DDB and found the c-program and script that
uses it. Just wondering if 128-bit WEP has been figured out and if
not, can i use my own 40-bit key with the script from DDB?

Thanks again!
-Bill.


----------



## captainjrl

Has anyone came up with a way to do this over a wireless connection? I don't have a usb-to-ethernet adapter or cable long enough to do it. What would happen if you tried to set the WEP up wirelessly? Would it choke part way through?


----------



## rbautch

captainjrl said:


> Has anyone came up with a way to do this over a wireless connection? I don't have a usb-to-ethernet adapter or cable long enough to do it. What would happen if you tried to set the WEP up wirelessly? Would it choke part way through?


 Yes you can do it wirelessly. If you used the Zipper to set you SSID and are able to connect without wep, then go into the enhancements directory and run setSSIDwep.tcl. You don't have to download the one from this thread because the Zipper put it there for you already. It won't choke because the settings don't take effect until you reboot. After you reboot, set the WEP key on your router and you're good to go. The Zipper is the only way to set up a wireless connecton on 6.2 without the need for a wired adapter.


----------



## rbautch

bhudson33 said:


> great! so i don't need the wireless.zip or the wireless62.zip files.
> 
> Is WEP still limited to rbautch's 5 keys?
> 
> Is 128-bit WEP supported?
> 
> I read the thread in DDB and found the c-program and script that
> uses it. Just wondering if 128-bit WEP has been figured out and if
> not, can i use my own 40-bit key with the script from DDB?
> 
> Thanks again!
> -Bill.


 No you dont need those files, because the Zipper put them on your tivo already. WEP is no longer limited to my 5 keys. Well, the version in the Zipper is limited to 5 keys because it does not include Alldeadhomiez's WEP setting binary. I wrote a script to work with his binary and posted it on DDB a few posts down from his. I did not include it in the Zipper to respect ADH's wishes that his binary or anything based on it not be posted anywhere outside DDB. If you want to set a custom WEP key download the new setSSIDwep.tcl and WEP binary from DDB, and run it. Works like a champ.


----------



## captainjrl

rbautch said:


> No you dont need those files, because the Zipper put them on your tivo already. WEP is no longer limited to my 5 keys. Well, the version in the Zipper is limited to 5 keys because it does not include Alldeadhomiez's WEP setting binary. I wrote a script to work with his binary and posted it on DDB a few posts down from his. I did not include it in the Zipper to respect ADH's wishes that his binary or anything based on it not be posted anywhere outside DDB. If you want to set a custom WEP key download the new setSSIDwep.tcl and WEP binary from DDB, and run it. Works like a champ.


Leave it to my WEP key to make it choke. I tried this and now I cannot connect to it.


----------



## rbautch

Did you reboot after you ran the script? Try rebooting again. Do you get a link light? If still no luck, run setSSIDwep again through a serial connection.


----------



## captainjrl

Yes I did reboot, but only once. Didn't check the link light. I don't have a serial cable so thats out. But I have already pulled the drive, put the image on and zippered it again. Finishing up as I write this response.

Question about the hex key. Should I input the letter portion in caps or lowers or does it matter?


----------



## Jefferson

does anypne know if it will be ever be possible to use my wusb54g linksys adapter for mt DTivo, or should i just ebay it and look eldwhere. 

Are there any working G wireless adapters for DTivos? 

I have a newly zippered sd-dvr40 with a new 80gb drive and its time to start telnetting......


----------



## rbautch

Sell it. The g adapters do not work with 6.2.


----------



## The Flush

I'm still in the education phase of Zippering my DSR708 and have a wireless question.

I have an unused D-Link DWL-121 802.11B USB1.1 wireless adapter that came with my OmniFi DMP1 digital music player. This adapter is for wirelessly transferring music from my PC to the DMP1 in my car via my D-Link DI524 router. 

Will the DWL-121 (not 120 or 122) work with a Zippered DSR708?

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

No. The drivers to support it are not on the tivo. Take a look at tivo's website for compatible adapters.


----------



## The Flush

rbautch said:


> No. The drivers to support it are not on the tivo. Take a look at tivo's website for compatible adapters.


This site indicates that you can use the DWL-121
with the DWL-122 drivers in Windoze XP.

Do you think it's possible to make the DWL-121 work with a DTivo using the DWL-122 drivers?

It's no big deal if it won't work, but it would be nice to save a couple of bucks if I can use it.

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

The Flush said:


> This site indicates that you can use the DWL-121
> with the DWL-122 drivers in Windoze XP.
> 
> Do you think it's possible to make the DWL-121 work with a DTivo using the DWL-122 drivers?
> 
> It's no big deal if it won't work, but it would be nice to save a couple of bucks if I can use it.
> 
> Thanks.


 Only one way to find out!


----------



## yazyazoo

Does the Airlink USB to Ethernet adapter work on Hughes SDR 40? I am trying to communicate with my directivo and it isn't working?


----------



## captainjrl

If I used this script via the Zipper and decide later to go to a USB to Eth to Wireless G bridge (which I am strongly considering). Do I need to do anything to my Tivo setup or will it just ignore the wireless info and use the existing IP address, gateway, etc?

TIA


----------



## Gunnyman

it will ignore it


----------



## JDAWG11

Need some help...

I tried runing net-launch.sh and after entering the ip address for the router, I got this message: "Didn't find network with Default = 1 exiting..." 
I am haveing no trouble communicating with tivo but I just want to do it wirelessly since I forgot to do that during the Zipper.
Does anyone know what this error message means, ohh yeah I'm using hyperterminal.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

To share my "success" with this, I got it "working" with a Hawking WU250 adapter. I finally figured out that after a reboot, I had to unplug my Linksys USB200M and plug the Hawking _into the same USB port_.

I said "working" because 802.11b is just way too slow for MRV, at least it was for me. I finally just converted a Linksys WRT54G into a cheap wireless ethernet bridge using the "Tofu" version of HyperWRT firmware and setting it to "WET" mode. More on that here.


----------



## rbautch

JDAWG11 said:


> Need some help...
> 
> I tried runing net-launch.sh and after entering the ip address for the router, I got this message: "Didn't find network with Default = 1 exiting..."
> I am haveing no trouble communicating with tivo but I just want to do it wirelessly since I forgot to do that during the Zipper.
> Does anyone know what this error message means, ohh yeah I'm using hyperterminal.


 Sounds like your adapter is not compatible.


----------



## rbautch

Yog-Sothoth said:


> To share my "success" with this, I got it "working" with a Hawking WU250 adapter. I finally figured out that I had after a reboot, I had to unplug my Linksys USB200M and plug the Hawking _into the same USB port_.
> 
> I said "working" because 802.11b is just way too slow for MRV, at least it was for me. I finally just converted a Linksys WRT54G into a cheap wireless ethernet bridge using the "Tofu" version of HyperWRT firmware and setting it to "WET" mode. More on that here.


 Glad you got working! I think I must be one of the few to get better than real time MRV transfers with a wireless b adapter. I have a Netgear MA111 and a Linksys WUSB11 that work great. Still, the WRT54G firmware hack is on my to-do list to speed up tivoserver transfers. Thanks for sharing your approach.


----------



## HUGE2U

Anyone know if this Airlink USB adapter will work? It is on sale at Fry's for $9.99

http://www.airlink101.com/products/awll3026.html

Thanks,

HUGE


----------



## rbautch

Won't work with a DTivo. What kind do you have?


----------



## HUGE2U

Not sure yet - I just ordered the "free" one from DTV (hopefully not an R10 or R15). But I just read about the WRT54G, which I happen to have an extra of. So I think I will just set it up as an ethernet bridge. That should do the trick.

Thanks,


HUGE


----------



## valeech

Let me start by saying that people like rbautch should be thanked by anyone trying to hack their Tivos. His work in trying to figure this out has made it really easy for people like me...

That said, I am trying to find a way to use 128-bit WEP and have come up dry... ADH's binary doesn't seem to support it.



rbautch said:


> No you dont need those files, because the Zipper put them on your tivo already. WEP is no longer limited to my 5 keys. Well, the version in the Zipper is limited to 5 keys because it does not include Alldeadhomiez's WEP setting binary. I wrote a script to work with his binary and posted it on DDB a few posts down from his. I did not include it in the Zipper to respect ADH's wishes that his binary or anything based on it not be posted anywhere outside DDB. If you want to set a custom WEP key download the new setSSIDwep.tcl and WEP binary from DDB, and run it. Works like a champ.


BMA wrote this over on DDB:



[email protected] said:


> If anyone is interested in trying to do 128 bit values:
> 
> Hex:
> 776C616E3020626D61206E6574
> MFS:
> 52 -644310392 -1949725738 -1701258794 -1734702968 -913582375 -1730554229 -151025510 -1410942983 -105388373 -196618 -424150538 -1209619541 -50333959


I am not sure where to put his key and then I am wondering can I create my own and how?

Thanks for all of the help on this stuff!


----------



## rbautch

valeech said:


> Let me start by saying that people like rbautch should be thanked by anyone trying to hack their Tivos. His work in trying to figure this out has made it really easy for people like me...
> 
> That said, I am trying to find a way to use 128-bit WEP and have come up dry... ADH's binary doesn't seem to support it.
> 
> BMA wrote this over on DDB:
> 
> I am not sure where to put his key and then I am wondering can I create my own and how?
> 
> Thanks for all of the help on this stuff!


 If you want to make your own key, You'll either have to figure out how to modify ADH's source code to make it work, or put a 4.01b image on a drive, enter your key, and then check how it is stored in MFS. To implement your key, you'll have to modify the script in the first post of this thread to store the new key instead of the ones in there now.


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

Hello everyone. I have a problem. I installed PTVnet on my Phillips DSR7000 running 6.2. As many people, including myself, found out, this does not include scripts for wireless configuration. I came upon this thread and figured this was my only option. I didn't want to do the entire Zipper process since I already ran (and bought) PTVnet. I have a Linksys WUSB11 802.11b USB adapter... and that's it. I don't have a serial cable or wired USB adapter. 

Trying to avoid buying a serial cable or wired USB adapter, I downloaded the free PTV boot disk and the files attached to the first post on this thread. I also added the lines to my rc.sysinit.author:


#wireless config

tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/netconfig.tcl 192.168.1.109 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1
tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/setSSIDwep.tcl y y linksys n

#end config


I know that my tivo is detecting it; in the logs i see a message saying something like "usb eth0 detected", however, it is not connecting or getting an ip address.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. It would also help if you knew of any retail stores which stock the tivo serial control cable and a null modem adapter or a cheap compatible usb ethernet adapter (i have a feeling i might need one of either of these).


----------



## Gunnyman

you have wireless security enabled perchance?
you need to turn it off unless you have run rbautch's utility that sets wep up to one of the predefined keys.


----------



## rbautch

That1GuyUKnow said:


> tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/setSSIDwep.tcl y y linksys n


 This won't work. This script is not set up to take command line arguments like netconfig.tcl. There is a script called network.tcl that does take command line arguments, and you can extract it from the Zipper tools disk. If you look at the zipper.sh code you can see what the arguments are, and how it gets used in the rc.sysinit.author file of a Zippered disk. You won't need netconfig.tcl.


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

Gunnyman said:


> you have wireless security enabled perchance?
> you need to turn it off unless you have run rbautch's utility that sets wep up to one of the predefined keys.


no, i don't have security enabled. i disabled my mac authentication (i think, i unchecked "authorization table enabled") on my WAP11 as well as turning on SSID broadbast. i never bothered with turning on WEP in the first place.

the more i think about it, i'm beginning to feel that there is not way to avoid purchasing a wired adapter or a serial cable  . anyone know of a cheap retail store (i.e. fry's electronics) that carries either of them? will just about any wired adapter do; could it be cheaper than buying a serial cable?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> the more i think about it, i'm beginning to feel that there is not way to avoid purchasing a wired adapter or a serial cable . anyone know of a cheap retail store (i.e. fry's electronics) that carries either of them? will just about any wired adapter do; could it be cheaper than buying a serial cable?


Do you just plan on using the USB-ethernet adapter to load config files? If so, just buy one, use it, and return it. 

If you plan on using an 802.11b adapter for MRV, forget it; you won't be happy with the speed of the transfers, not to mention that it could appear to "lock up" your TiVo while doing so.


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

rbautch said:


> This won't work. This script is not set up to take command line arguments like netconfig.tcl. There is a script called network.tcl that does take command line arguments, and you can extract it from the Zipper tools disk. If you look at the zipper.sh code you can see what the arguments are, and how it gets used in the rc.sysinit.author file of a Zippered disk. You won't need netconfig.tcl.


oh, so just network.tcl. i saw that on the disk. apparently it puts the following in the rc.sysinit.author file:

_mount -o remount,rw /
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl $ipaddress $routerip $wless $ssid
mount -o remount,ro /_

where would you recommend placing the network.tcl file? the two different partitions are confusing (hda7 and hda9) mounted using the PTV boot disk.

and so the format in the rc.sysinit.author file for me would be:

_mount -o remount,rw /
tivosh /somewhere/network.tcl 192.168.1.110 192.168.1.1 yes linksys
mount -o remount,ro /_

?

Thank you for you help


----------



## rbautch

That1GuyUKnow said:


> oh, so just network.tcl. i saw that on the disk. apparently it puts the following in the rc.sysinit.author file:
> 
> _mount -o remount,rw /
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl $ipaddress $routerip $wless $ssid
> mount -o remount,ro /_
> 
> where would you recommend placing the network.tcl file? the two different partitions are confusing (hda7 and hda9) mounted using the PTV boot disk.
> 
> and so the format in the rc.sysinit.author file for me would be:
> 
> _mount -o remount,rw /
> tivosh /somewhere/network.tcl 192.168.1.110 192.168.1.1 yes linksys
> mount -o remount,ro /_
> 
> ?
> 
> Thank you for you help


Has to be in your root filesystem (hda7). Put it anywhere in there as long at the author file points to it. Format is correct.


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

thank you very much! i hope this works. i ripped the hard drive out of my tivo 5 times yesterday, fiddling with it.

again, thank's too everyone for your help!  i'll let you know how it goes. 

this could save others who are stuck with a usb-wireless adapter and are too cheap (like me  ) to go out and get a wired/serial, although, i was considering yog-sothoth's suggestion... 


once again, thank you.


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

well, no luck. my power light comes on, but no activity. i did a ping sweep of my network with no results.


----------



## rbautch

That1GuyUKnow said:


> well, no luck. my power light comes on, but no activity. i did a ping sweep of my network with no results.


 Another option is to just run the Zipper on it. There's nothing in PTVnet that's not included with the Zipper and enhancement script.

edit: what version of the WUSB11 are you using?


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

Well, the actual device itself says v2.6 but box says v2.8. both are certified on tivo's website as working, and as i posted earlier, i think in one of the logs, it said "usb eth0 detected"

would the script be writing to files meant to be used with the zipper? and, if i used the zipper, wouldn't i have to shell out another $5 for the enhanced boot cd and run the risk of having two telnet, ftp, etc processes running?

does the PTVnet DHCP flag have anything to do with this? it seems like the script is setting a static ip, but i wouldn't think it would matter? is there a way to view the mfs setup/logs to verify that the script is working?


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

also, according to: http://www.pvrblog.com/pvr/2005/02/pvtnet.html
this guy said:

_After it booted up (complete with custom screens) and grabbed the satellite info in setup, a quick reboot later and my old Linksys WUSB11 wireless adapter lit up and grabbed an IP off my router's DHCP server._


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

i got the drive hooked up to my computer now. i'm reading the kernel log:

_executing mount -o remount,rw /

done!_

then it runs DHCP client

_socket: Address family not supported by protocol
Make sure to set CONFIG_PACKET=y and CONFIG_FILTER=y in your kernel configuration!

executing mount -o remount,ro /

done!

done with fakecall
EXT2-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended
couldn't open "/hacks/mfs_network" no such file or directory
while executing
"open /hacks/mfs_network w"
("uplevel" body line 45)_


----------



## rbautch

That1GuyUKnow said:


> Well, the actual device itself says v2.6 but box says v2.8. both are certified on tivo's website as working, and as i posted earlier, i think in one of the logs, it said "usb eth0 detected"
> 
> would the script be writing to files meant to be used with the zipper? and, if i used the zipper, wouldn't i have to shell out another $5 for the enhanced boot cd and run the risk of having two telnet, ftp, etc processes running?
> 
> does the PTVnet DHCP flag have anything to do with this? it seems like the script is setting a static ip, but i wouldn't think it would matter? is there a way to view the mfs setup/logs to verify that the script is working?


 I don't know the interworkings of PTVnet, so the simplest way is to re-image the drive and overwrite what's there (assuming you don't mind losing your shows). Otherwise try the Zipper without installing a new image. It will overwrite the author file that's there now, which should eliminate duplicates of anything.


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

Well, I don't know. I think I found the PTVnet uninstall script on hda7 in (i think) /etc/tpm/ptv.xxxxxxxxxxxx.uninstall. At this point, I've torn my tivo apart 11 times (and bumped the power supply and the nice little white cable too many times to count) in the past two days, so I may just go get a cheap wired usb adapter at Fry's or something. 

I only wish I would have found the Zipper in the first place; it would have saved me $15-20 and a whole lot of time.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

hello again, i finally got a serial cable for my DSR7000 running 6.2 and PTVnet. i transferred the files using hyperterminal in xp. when i executed the file: i got an error:


Code:


bash-2.02# tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl
Tmk Assertion Failure:
    FsAllocateFunction, line 159 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <285> strayed!
Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...

bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
  read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
  read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
  read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
  read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
  read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
  read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
  0x012cdf04 0x01384aa4 0x0138518c 0x013851e0 0x00f58a3c 0x00f58124 0x00612c48
  0x00403090 0x2acc13fc
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <285>: assertion failure
flushing ide devices: hda
Restarting system.


----------



## rbautch

That doesn't look good. See if you can run any another tivosh script (any script with tcl extension). If you can't, I suggest re-imaging your drive.


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

rbautch said:


> That doesn't look good. See if you can run any another tivosh script (any script with tcl extension). If you can't, I suggest re-imaging your drive.


bad news... simply typing "tivosh" or even "myworld" crashes the system with the same error. i'd rather not have to re-image the drive- simply because i'd loose all my recordings, etc. in this other post i found by googling "Tmk Assertion Failure", the guy seems pretty confident in thinking it has something to do about environment variables? does anyone know anything else about this error? now i really wish i'd used the zipper in the first place.


----------



## rbautch

Post your rc.sysinit.author file.


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

here it is- pulled right of the tivo (using ftp, which, by the way, is working along with telnet, hackman, tivowebplus, etc using my netgear FA120 i just got). i also uninstalled and reinstalled PTVnet (/etc/tpm/PTVnet62_CD-1.02-1.S2.uninstall).


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

That1GuyUKnow said:


> here it is- pulled right of the tivo (using ftp, which, by the way, is working along with telnet, hackman, tivowebplus, etc using my netgear FA120 i just got). i also uninstalled and reinstalled PTVnet (/etc/tpm/PTVnet62_CD-1.02-1.S2.uninstall).


hold that thought. i just made progress... i think. i just noticed that tivosh works from telnet, but, as the previous hundred posts show, not from serial. could anyone explain this? oh, and simply typing "myworld" crashes the machine, yet with a different error, i don't know if it really matters, or even if it is supposed to do this:


Code:


bash-2.02# myworld
Couldn't CreateSharedMemoryPool() Osd
Tmk Assertion Failure:
    CreateOsdMempool, line 75 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread myworld <337> strayed!
Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...

bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
  read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
  read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
  read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
  read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
  read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
  read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
  0x011f504c 0x011f50a8 0x01384aa4 0x0138518c 0x013851e0 0x007a4180 0x00612e00
  0x00403090 0x2acc13fc
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread myworld <337>: assertion failure


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

but wait, there's more! transfered scripts using ftp. script ran with the following output:


Code:


bash-2.02# tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl
found network with default = 1, good...

The following IP parameters found in MFS:
   IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.109
   Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
   Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
   DNS Server is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
   DHCP is off
   NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS

Do you want to change/add wireless parameters? y/n: y

You must enter y or n. Exiting...
aborting open transaction ...
bash-2.02#

same results with windows built-in telnet and putty.


----------



## WillowTheDog

I have a Hughes HDVR2 with OS 6.2 zippered. During the zipper, I said YES to the question about using a wireless adapter. I entered the correct IP for the Tivo and the router. I set up that IP in the router. And I am using a LynkSys WUSB11 v. 2.8.

When I plug in the WUSB11 and boot up the Tivo, the LINK light on the wireless adapter blinks. I can't get the router to recognize the WUSB11 and I obviously can't telnet in to the Tivo.

I have WEP disabled. My SSID is "Brown Wireless". Is there a problem using a long SSID or one with a space in the middle?

Anyone have any other ideas what I might be doing wrong?

I also have a Netgear FA120. I connected the Tivo using the FA120 and I still can't telnet to the Tivo even though the LINK light on the FA120 stays ON.

PS - Thanks to you guys for the zipper and the enhancement scripts. You guys rock!


----------



## WillowTheDog

I got it working. I had to rerun the zipper and say NO to wireless. Then I connected to the Tivo using the wired FA120 and ran the enhancement script. Then I reenabled wireless with the setSSIDwep script, connected the WUSB11, and rebooted ... voila! wireless goodness! Thanks again to all the smarties who made this possible.


----------



## That1GuyUKnow

well, i guess page 6 is for success stories.

turns out the problem really was the environment variables:


Code:


export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export TIVO_ROOT=""

these needed to be set in the rc.sysinit file.

script ran perfectly. thanks too all!


----------



## rbautch

Glad you guys got it going. Wish I could have been more help.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Any idea if the following would work? Found a nice deal on this adapter,

Intel PRO/Wireless 2011B LAN USB Device 802.11b 2.4Ghz.


----------



## dylanursula

All where do I find the five WEP keys? - Nevermind actually folks as I ran the command thru Hyperterminal and no issues


----------



## CharlieHoff

I hacked my DirecTivo (SD-DVR40) now with a 250 GB hard drive. I have successfully communicated to it via telnet and FTP using a Netgear FA120 USB adapter. However, my goal is to get wireless working. I have two Netgear WG111v2 wireless adapters that I know are OK as I've tested them on the network on PCs, however, I can't get them to work on the Tivo. I checked the Tivo web site, and of course they don't list DirecTivos under the compatibility of USB adapters.... but they do list the WG111 v 2 and say as long as S/N starts with 165 (mine do) it should be compatible with series 2 Tivos. 

So, do you think my problem is an incompatible adapter, or something else? I tried using the script at the beginning of this thread, and I can change my Tivo between a static address and dynamic, and get either to work with the FA120... so at first look, my setup seems OK. So if it's the adapter, does anyone have another to recommend?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> I checked the Tivo web site, and of course they don't list DirecTivos under the compatibility of USB adapters.... but they do list the WG111 v 2 and say as long as S/N starts with 165 (mine do) it should be compatible with series 2 Tivos.


The fact that it's a DirecTiVo is not the problem; the problem is the OS. 802.11g adapters are not supported in 6.2, which, unfortunately, is the latest (and most likely last) version for DirecTiVos.

If someone has a hacked 802.11g wireless driver that works with 6.2, I would be willing to pay for it, as I currently have two of my DirecTiVos on the network via a hacked WRT54G and a hacked WRT54GS. I would love to return two Linksys USB200Ms and the two extra Linksys routers.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Yog-Sothoth said:


> The fact that it's a DirecTiVo is not the problem; the problem is the OS. 802.11g adapters are not supported in 6.2, which, unfortunately, is the latest (and most likely last) version for DirecTiVos.
> 
> If someone has a hacked 802.11g wireless driver that works with 6.2, I would be willing to pay for it, as I currently have two of my DirecTiVos on the network via a hacked WRT54G and a hacked WRT54GS. I would love to return two Linksys USB200Ms and the two extra Linksys routers.


Used your guide on hacking the WRT54G, went out and bought one today at Fry's. Searched their inventory and found 1 V4 router amound all of their ver. 5's.

Regarding your link above on this page in the thread to the PTVupgrade site, their is a typo in it. Your step 5 says to change wirless mode to WEP, it should read change to WET.

Thanks for the how to, aside from the typo, it worked great. :up:


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> Your step 5 says to change wirless mode to WEP, it should read change to WET.


Fixed. 

I also added "Wireless Ethernet Bridge," as the latest version no longer says "WET" at all, but it was there in earlier versions.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I also added "Wireless Ethernet Bridge," as the latest version no longer says "WET" at all, but it was there in earlier versions.


Does the encryption have to be WEP, can it use WPA-PSK?

My main wireless router had been using WPA and I changed to WEP with a new key to match the instructions.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

The WRT54G should be set to match the main router's security settings. FYI, my "ethernet bridges" connect to a Motorola WA840G, not a Linksys AP, though I do occasionally enable wireless on my main WRT54GS for troubleshooting.

[EDIT]

I also updated my guide to reflect the WRT54GS version 5 (which won't work) and the WRT54GL (which is a WRT54G version 4 with a higher price tag).


----------



## rbautch

Picked up a WRT54G v4 on Ebay, and go it going with the Tofu firmware tonight. Works great. Thanks for the help! V1-4 routers are selling at a premium on Ebay. I paid about as much as a new WRT54GS for mine.


----------



## starbiker99

rbautch I was at the local Walmart here in Denver and they had a couple V4 G's and a bunch of the GS's V 2.0 to 3.0 so good routers are still available. Maybe I should buy them all and resell them.


----------



## javajawa

I'm in the process of Zipper-ing a new drive. I went ahead and ordered a Linksys WUSB12 for wireless connectivity. I haven't noticed anyone mention this specific adapter before. It is on Tivo's compatibility list so I figured it would be safe to get. Is there any reason to think it wouldn't work ok?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> Is there any reason to think it wouldn't work ok?


Work OK for what, exactly? For telnet and TiVoWebPlus, it should work just fine. For MRV, be ready for "Please wait while more of the program transfers" (or whatever it says). It may work OK for HMO.


----------



## javajawa

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Work OK for what, exactly? For telnet and TiVoWebPlus, it should work just fine. For MRV, be ready for "Please wait while more of the program transfers" (or whatever it says). It may work OK for HMO.


That's all I'm looking for. I only have 1 DTivo to Zipper. Thanks!


----------



## Finnstang

javajawa said:


> That's all I'm looking for. I only have 1 DTivo to Zipper. Thanks!


Even with one DTiVo, you will still have issues with transfers if you plan to run Tivoserver.


----------



## Diana Collins

Tonedeaf said:


> Does the encryption have to be WEP, can it use WPA-PSK?
> 
> My main wireless router had been using WPA and I changed to WEP with a new key to match the instructions.


No...TiVos do not have the required software to do WPA encryption. The only way to support WPA is to use a wired ethernet adapter on the TiVo and then route to a wireless bridge that supports WPA. This is exactly what I do - I have two TiVos attached to 802.11g bridges configured for WPA.

My home network diagram is attached.


----------



## hulla

I already have wireless in use on my hdvr2 running 6.2. I got wireless after first going thru 4.01b a while back. But now I want to change to a static ip instead of using dhcp. Should I use this script or is there a better way? I don't want to change my wep-128 password if possible.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv

Is 128 bit WEP supported in a zippered DTivo, or is it imited to 40 bit WEP?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

Sorry to pull this thread "out of hiding," but I have a question regarding the script. Would it be possible to use DHCP in the net-launch.sh part of the script, or perhaps a workound as to not even using that portion at all? I know that the net-launch portion of the script writes values to MFS, but also I know for a fact that a static IP isn't needed for MRV or HMO (both work with PTVNet and the SuperPatch without any further configuration). I personally use _static DHCP_ for all of my network gear, so having to type in a static IP address is redundant.

This information isn't necessarily for me, as I use converted Linksys routers as bridges (as stated earlier), but it would be good for helping others in setting up wireless connections. Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Sorry to pull this thread "out of hiding," but I have a question regarding the script. Would it be possible to use DHCP in the net-launch.sh part of the script, or perhaps a workound as to not even using that portion at all? I know that the net-launch portion of the script writes values to MFS, but also I know for a fact that a static IP isn't needed for MRV or HMO (both work with PTVNet and the SuperPatch without any further configuration). I personally use _static DHCP_ for all of my network gear, so having to type in a static IP address is redundant.
> 
> This information isn't necessarily for me, as I use converted Linksys routers as bridges (as stated earlier), but it would be good for helping others in setting up wireless connections. Thanks.


Glad you resurrected this "oldie but a goodie".
net-launch.sh already gives you the choice betwen static IP and DHCP. If you choose dhcp, it sets the AutoConfigEnabled parameter to 1 in MFS. It's not static IP or dhcp that messes with MRV, it's having the values stored in MFS. Using ifconfig to set IP params doesn't work because it doesn't come up early enough in the boot process. If you havent already seen it, there's a whole thread on DDB dedicated to this issue.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> net-launch.sh already gives you the choice betwen static IP and DHCP


When I run net-launch, it immediately says "Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo."


----------



## gquedens

I zippered a 250gb drive in hopes that I could get the USB Wireless Ethernet functionality to work. I'm using a NetGear WG111v2 wireless adapter and my router is Linksys WRT-54G. I am not able to ping (much less telnet) the RCA DVR80 TiVo box. I also do not see the link light lit on the adapter. Any suggestions??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

802.11g adapters, such as the one you have, will not work with a DirecTiVo. DirecTiVos only go up to software version 6.2. Read more here.



> TiVo Software Version 7.1 or later required


----------



## rbautch

Yog-Sothoth said:


> When I run net-launch, it immediately says "Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo."


 I forgot, it's my wep script that gives the option. I'll get around to unifying the scripts one of these days. Until then, it's easy enough to set with TWP.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> it's easy enough to set with TWP


I haven't found that option. Where can I download the module separately?


----------



## rbautch

Yog-Sothoth said:


> I haven't found that option. Where can I download the module separately?


It's called netconfig, and it's in the TWP archive that comes with the enhancement script or the Zipper. Otherwise it's posted on DDB somewhere.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> it's in the TWP archive that comes with the enhancement script


Aha! The net-launch.sh file in the /enhancements/ directory asks for either static or DHCP.


----------



## StanSimmons

gquedens said:


> I zippered a 250gb drive in hopes that I could get the USB Wireless Ethernet functionality to work. I'm using a NetGear WG111v2 wireless adapter and my router is Linksys WRT-54G. I am not able to ping (much less telnet) the RCA DVR80 TiVo box. I also do not see the link light lit on the adapter. Any suggestions??? Thanks in advance.


Here is a list of the wireless adapters that work with the DTiVo and this script.

http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Tips_and_Tricks


----------



## PatNOregon

Ok, so I got my HDVR2 setup with the wireless script and it was working fine with my D-LINK 122, I was going all my testing in my office but when I moved my system down to the living room where I want it, the system started up and all I get is the power button on, no link activity.

Am I missing something here? did something get reset in the reboot?
Thanks.

EDIT: Well I take it back, another reboot seemed to have fixed the problem. Guess the problem was between the Tivo and the Chair


----------



## D'Ecosse

OK - no known '802.11g' USB adapters will currently work directly with Tivo 6.2 so in order to utilize, you must connect a wireless bridge to the USB/Ethernet 'dongle'.

I would summize that by using same method of utilizing a bridge, it is possible then to enable even _higher_ wireless transfer speeds even beyond 54Mbps by the use of "double speed 'g' routers (108Mbps) or even ultimately 802.11n routers(270Mbps)


----------



## revhartwel

I have had such a great time with the Zipper until the end.

I have two Hughes SD-DVR 40's.
I am installing on new seagate 120's.
I am running a Netgear Wireless Router
I have a Linksys wusb11 2.6

I am able to install the zipper fine.

When I put the new seagate in it goes through the start up, downloads info from satalite and then tells me the satalite is not set right. I adjust it to the round dual lnb and put the correct zip code in.

It never reboots as the directions says it will and I do not get a link light on the usb adaptor nor can I get a link light when I connect my lan through a linksys usb to ethernet adapter. WEP is off and the other PC's in my house are connecting fine.

After a lot of playing I am wondering if I did not install all I should have on the zipper. 

Any thoughts?

Rob


----------



## rbautch

revhartwel said:


> I have had such a great time with the Zipper until the end.
> 
> I have two Hughes SD-DVR 40's.
> I am installing on new seagate 120's.
> I am running a Netgear Wireless Router
> I have a Linksys wusb11 2.6
> 
> I am able to install the zipper fine.
> 
> When I put the new seagate in it goes through the start up, downloads info from satalite and then tells me the satalite is not set right. I adjust it to the round dual lnb and put the correct zip code in.
> 
> It never reboots as the directions says it will and I do not get a link light on the usb adaptor nor can I get a link light when I connect my lan through a linksys usb to ethernet adapter. WEP is off and the other PC's in my house are connecting fine.
> 
> After a lot of playing I am wondering if I did not install all I should have on the zipper.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Rob


You should not have to go through guided setup before it reboots. Try rebooting manually to see if it comes up.


----------



## revhartwel

At what point do I do a manual reboot

The Grey screen

The "This may take a few minutes Direct TV Screen"

The "downloading satellite data" screen?

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## rbautch

revhartwel said:


> At what point do I do a manual reboot
> 
> The Grey screen
> 
> The "This may take a few minutes Direct TV Screen"
> 
> The "downloading satellite data" screen?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rob


After live tv comes up.


----------



## JimmyDee

I really need help I read everypost here and didn't find anything to help me. I downloaded wireless.zip and unzipped and sent to my tivo. Then I used a program called putty to telnet to tivo which I used for superpatch whici works and when I executed the script I get enter static IP which I have DHCP but I put the address that my router has assigned and system comes back with "invalid IP address exiting". I read something about script asking for either Static IP or DHCP netconfig file. Where can I get that paticular file so I can run it? I also tried to run tweaks and it said my network settings work correct and dropped out so that didn't work. Couple other pieces used ptvnet and instantcake to setup. System HDVR2. Using belkin F5D5050 which does connect. Please help I'm almost bold at this time.


----------



## rbautch

JimmyDee said:


> I really need help I read everypost here and didn't find anything to help me. I downloaded wireless.zip and unzipped and sent to my tivo. Then I used a program called putty to telnet to tivo which I used for superpatch whici works and when I executed the script I get enter static IP which I have DHCP but I put the address that my router has assigned and system comes back with "invalid IP address exiting". I read something about script asking for either Static IP or DHCP netconfig file. Where can I get that paticular file so I can run it? I also tried to run tweaks and it said my network settings work correct and dropped out so that didn't work. Couple other pieces used ptvnet and instantcake to setup. System HDVR2. Using belkin F5D5050 which does connect. Please help I'm almost bold at this time.


The problem is that you have Putty set up to add extra line feeds when it encounters a carriage return. This causes the script to think that you screwed up the format of the IP address, and any other user provided input. In Putty, click on the terminal settings and deselect "Implicit CR in every Line Feed". The version of net-launch that I put in the Zipper asks for static versus DHCP. I'll update this one when I get a chance.


----------



## JimmyDee

I opened up putty and went to terminal settings and "Implicit CR in every LF was deselected already so that didn't help but beleive me I appreciate all the help I can get and will try anything at least once. Thanks rbautch for your quick response. I have tried something at this point that seems to work. I bought a set of Netgear wall-plugged Ethernet Bridge XE102. I am testing it in my computer room right now and it is working but the two pieces are close together at this point and I will try it downstairs later today. I only move files and went to webplus to access it, and putty has access, but nothing that test the speed of it. I just did a transfer test using cuteftp and it showed the file transfering at 2.72 mbs so I say that is good but I still want to test with some type of program just for that. Is there a test that I can use to see how fast a transfer rate I have?


----------



## rbautch

JimmyDee said:


> I opened up putty and went to terminal settings and "Implicit CR in every LF was deselected already so that didn't help but beleive me I appreciate all the help I can get and will try anything at least once. Thanks rbautch for your quick response. I have tried something at this point that seems to work. I bought a set of Netgear wall-plugged Ethernet Bridge XE102. I am testing it in my computer room right now and it is working but the two pieces are close together at this point and I will try it downstairs later today. I only move files and went to webplus to access it, and putty has access, but nothing that test the speed of it. I just did a transfer test using cuteftp and it showed the file transfering at 2.72 mbs so I say that is good but I still want to test with some type of program just for that. Is there a test that I can use to see how fast a transfer rate I have?


My enhancement script installs a tool called netperf, which measures your transfer speed. If you set it up during the script install on both/all of your tivos, all you need to do is type "speed" at the bash prompt.

For Putty settings, you should also have the box unchecked for "Return key sends telnet new line instead of ^M" under connection/telnet.


----------



## JimmyDee

I unchecked the boc "Return key sends telnet new line instead ^M" under connection/telnet, but due to the fact I'm still testing the Netgear wall-plugged Ethernet Bridge XE102 I haven't tried to do anything with the wireless side yet. I moved the reciever down starirs last night and am getting 521 kbs so it has slowed down to 1/4 of the speed I had with the unit close to my router. Will this be good enough to do all the things that the hacks are for or do I have to come up with a different way to do it?


----------



## cfmunster

That1GuyUKnow said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl
> Tmk Assertion Failure:
> FsAllocateFunction, line 159 ()
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <285> strayed!
> Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...
> 
> bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
> read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
> read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
> read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
> read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
> read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
> read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
> 0x012cdf04 0x01384aa4 0x0138518c 0x013851e0 0x00f58a3c 0x00f58124 0x00612c48
> 0x00403090 0x2acc13fc
> END_OF_BT
> 
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <285>: assertion failure
> flushing ide devices: hda
> Restarting system.


I got a similar error to this one, so I popped my drive out and booted it in a desktop with PTVUpgrade CD. It looks like the script failed and trashed my rc.sysinit.author file. I'd rather not start over, since I was almost done with 6.2 running, just no network. Any thoughts?


----------



## rbautch

cfmunster said:


> I got a similar error to this one, so I popped my drive out and booted it in a desktop with PTVUpgrade CD. It looks like the script failed and trashed my rc.sysinit.author file. I'd rather not start over, since I was almost done with 6.2 running, just no network. Any thoughts?


My script didn't trash anything. You don't have your environmental variables set right. Make sure you have these set in order to run tivosh scripts.


Code:


export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10


----------



## cfmunster

I don't know what trashed the file, but I ended up keying in those export commands over the serial connection and running the scripts that way. All's well that ends well. Sorry, and thanks!


----------



## cfmunster

I got everything running and then added tweak.sh. After some thrashing around, I got everything I wanted working. Very cool stuff! rbautch, if you have an Amazon wishlist or anything, let me know, this script rocks.


----------



## rbautch

Sweet. Glad you got it working.


----------



## mpilking

rbautch said:


> My enhancement script installs a tool called netperf, which measures your transfer speed. If you set it up during the script install on both/all of your tivos, all you need to do is type "speed" at the bash prompt.


What is the recommended minumum speed to take advantage of all the networking features, like MRV?

Thanks!


----------



## mpilking

JimmyDee said:


> ...due to the fact I'm still testing the Netgear wall-plugged Ethernet Bridge XE102 I haven't tried to do anything with the wireless side yet.


Jimmy, how is that ethernet over powerline technology working for you? I went to Fry's today looking for a Linksys WUSB11 adapter or similar supported USB wireless card and came up empty. It looks like they simply do not stock 802.11B products any more. I saw the Netgear wall-plugged network bridges and that piqued my interest. It's pretty expesive stuff though, as you know. Any thoughts on how well works?

Anyone else have experience with the wall-plugged Ethernet bridges?

Thanks!


----------



## marcush

rbautch said:


> Attached are a few scripts that will easily set up wireless parameters including WEP on any 6.2 installation. Here's how to use them:
> 
> 1. Unzip, then FTP or Zmodem the three files anywhere on your Tivo.
> 2. Connect with wired adapter or serial cable.
> 3. Run net-launch.sh. (sh net-launch.sh) Omit this step if you've already run L.G. Kahn's netconfig.tcl script.
> 4. Run setSSIDwep.tcl (tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl)
> 5. Unplug wired adapter, plug in wireless adapter.
> 6. Reboot
> 
> After this, you can freely swap your wired and wireless adapter without changing any settings.
> 
> If you used the Zipper to hack your tivo, you don't need to follow these instructions, since the Zipper sets up wireless for you. If you want to set a wep key, navigate to /enhancements and type _tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl_.
> 
> Another *Obsolete *Method:
> I have also tested two other (more difficult) ways of setting up wireless on 6.2, and have included them here for completeness. One is to install 4.01b, enter IP params, then upgrade to 6.2 with slices. The other involves installing an application called wlan-ng that's available on DDB. The wlan-ng method is easier, but can be tricky. The TPM installation package doesn't run on 6.2, it doesn't modify you author file properly to run wlan.init, and it requires updating several usb drivers. (edit: link removed).


Just an observation because I know this and the Zipper are working for a lot of people. It just did not for me. You tried to help me with this back in May but I just got back to working on wireless a few days ago. I used the Zipper script to hack my DTivo to see how it worked. It worked well except for setting up wireless. Wireless connectivity is supposedly made effortless with the network.tcl script that is included with the Zipper package.

The wireless networking setup did not work for me, and that may have been incidental, but I definitely had to review each of the scripts the Zipper runs to understand what it did. In the end I had to fall back on doing the wireless configuration manually. In my interpretation the Zipper presupposes that no additional components than what are in a stock 6.2 image are necessay. I found this definitely not to be the case.

In my setup process I used L.G. Kahn's netconfig.tcl and you setSSIDwep2.tcl scripts posted on DD. Though I was able to use the stock 6.2 modules I had to use the Prism2 configuration files and drivers found on DD. I extracted all of the files from the wlan-ng-1.2-2.S2.tpm file and copied the /wlan directory to the Tiovo's /etc directory. Next I copied the executables from the .tpm's /sbin directory to the Tivo's /sbin directory. I modified the configuration files for my network, and rebooted. After I unplugged and then replugged in my MA111 v.1 I finally saw in the kernel log that the adapter was being detected. After that it was a simple matter of bringing up the wlan0 interface and I was in business. I suppose at some point I'll have to setup wireless again. At which point I'll probably try again with the zipper or the package posted here. It was a good learning experience and I'm probably better off having gone the manual route but I'd like to know why the Zipper did not work for me.


----------



## rbautch

marcush said:


> Just an observation because I know this and the Zipper are working for a lot of people. It just did not for me. You tried to help me with this back in May but I just got back to working on wireless a few days ago. I used the Zipper script to hack my DTivo to see how it worked. It worked well except for setting up wireless. Wireless connectivity is supposedly made effortless with the network.tcl script that is included with the Zipper package.
> 
> The wireless networking setup did not work for me, and that may have been incidental, but I definitely had to review each of the scripts the Zipper runs to understand what it did. In the end I had to fall back on doing the wireless configuration manually. In my interpretation the Zipper presupposes that no additional components than what are in a stock 6.2 image are necessay. I found this definitely not to be the case.
> 
> In my setup process I used L.G. Kahn's netconfig.tcl and you setSSIDwep2.tcl scripts posted on DD. Though I was able to use the stock 6.2 modules I had to use the Prism2 configuration files and drivers found on DD. I extracted all of the files from the wlan-ng-1.2-2.S2.tpm file and copied the /wlan directory to the Tiovo's /etc directory. Next I copied the executables from the .tpm's /sbin directory to the Tivo's /sbin directory. I modified the configuration files for my network, and rebooted. After I unplugged and then replugged in my MA111 v.1 I finally saw in the kernel log that the adapter was being detected. After that it was a simple matter of bringing up the wlan0 interface and I was in business. I suppose at some point I'll have to setup wireless again. At which point I'll probably try again with the zipper or the package posted here. It was a good learning experience and I'm probably better off having gone the manual route but I'd like to know why the Zipper did not work for me.


wlan-ng and the wireless nettings in MFS are two different ways of setting up wireless. Sounds like you have a mix of both. You'd be better off deleting all the wlan-ng stuff, using stock drivers, and making sure your wireless settings are all in MFS. You can do this with TWP, using either netconfig or MFS modules. Otherwise you may have problems with MRV. Not sure why it didnt work in the first place without seeing the serial console output and the mfs settings.


----------



## rbautch

BTW, I don't know how Gunny and I could be more clear about NOT posting references to the Zipper on DDB, especially "Zipper doesn't work" posts. You tried a bunch of random things, and got it working. Great. Hardly worth a "look what I did" post on DDB.


----------



## marcush

rbautch said:


> BTW, I don't know how Gunny and I could be more clear about NOT posting references to the Zipper on DDB, especially "Zipper doesn't work" posts. You tried a bunch of random things, and got it working. Great. Hardly worth a "look what I did" post on DDB.


You are, of course, correct. I removed the references to the Zipper. However, I did not say that it does not wok just that the wireless setup portion did not work for me. Nor did I mean to imply any poor workmanship as it evidently took a long time to develop as evidenced by the long history of postings over at DD. It was more of a notice to others that the wlan-ng method still works. Also, I did not throw random things at the problem but took a very deliberate approach in working through the issue. I tried both of the available methods open to me as I'll detail in my next post.

That being said, I also now know of another instance where the wireless setup did not work for some reason. I pointed a friend at work to the Zipper, assuming my case was just fluke, and it worked as promised except for the wireless setup. He has a Hughes SD-DVR40 running 6.2 as I do and made his own Zipper CD as well. He has a Linksys wusb11 v2.8 and can't get the sucker detected. Same as in my case. I have not assisted in any way so there is no cross contamination so to speak. Anyway, he is going to bring his disk to work on Monday an I'll have a look at the logs then.


----------



## marcush

rbautch said:


> wlan-ng and the wireless nettings in MFS are two different ways of setting up wireless. Sounds like you have a mix of both. You'd be better off deleting all the wlan-ng stuff, using stock drivers, and making sure your wireless settings are all in MFS. You can do this with TWP, using either netconfig or MFS modules. Otherwise you may have problems with MRV. Not sure why it didnt work in the first place without seeing the serial console output and the mfs settings.


I've included a file with the mfs network settings that was generated either by netconfig.tcl or setSSIDwep2.tcl. I don't know which. network.tcl did put the settings in mfs during the Zipper process, but as I was unsure why the wireless setup did not work I began looking at the alternative.

Going back to the end of May when I had to table this project I was unsuccessful rerunning the entire Zipper script or just running network.tcl with arguments. You had also sent me a tarball of the stock 6.2 drivers on the theory that mine were corrupted. renaming my modules directory and substituting yours did not work either. I would see the same output in the kernel log where the presence of the adapter was sensed but the modules failed to load. I've included that excerpt of the log also.

Now, two days ago I finally had an opportunity to revisit this. In preparation I decided to take a comparative approach. I obtained a minimal stock 6.2 image that I loaded onto two test drives. One I Zippered and the other I hacked manually. However, I decided to try one more time with the present upgrade drive in the Tivo. The situation remained the same. Then after reading through the prism2 wireless thread at DD again I extracted the files from the tpm archive, ran netconfig.tcl and setSSIDwep2.tcl, copied only the files and directories which were not already present on the disk and rebooted. With the stock 6.2 modules in place I rebooted and got the same errors that I had seen in the log file since may. As I had done before countless times I unplugged the adapter and plugged it back in. This time the adapter was detected and the modules loaded automatically. next I ran ifconfig on wlan0 and brought up the interface. I did three reboots to see if the interface comes back up and each time it did. It's been up now for over 24 hours and MRV seems to be working well. I'll run an experiment and remove the wlan-ng stuff to see what happens. I'll try to do that tonight and post the results. Is there anything else you'd like to see?


----------



## rbautch

Your ssid setting in mfs_network.txt doesn't look right. To check for sure, go to the mfs tab in TWP. Click on State, then Network, the click the fsid of your network (should be only one choice), then click number next ip params. Now you should see your network settings that are in MFS, similar to the attached. Next click on the wireless settings and see if they are correct. It should look like the other attached jpeg. If these settings are all correct, your wireless link will ALWAYS WORK ON A STOCK TIVO.

Using wlan-ng, using ifconfig, and manually loading drivers may cause a conflict with the settings in MFS, and the way 6.2 normally loads drivers. I use a Linksys wusb11 and a Netgear MA111, and they both works right out the box every time using nothing but MFS settings.


----------



## marcush

I see... I believe the problem as you see it is the brackets around my SSID. I think this was caused by the SSID having white space in it. I had to enclose it in "" to get it to work. I'll just get rid of the white space in the name and try again without wlan-ng.

*UPDATE:* I removed the white space from the SSID on the router then reran setSSIDwep.tcl to remove the white space in mfs. Then changed the names of the wlan diectory and the executables I'd dropped into sbin. I rebooted and checked for the interface but it was not up, tried to bring it up but got an error from ifconfig that the interface was not present. Finally I unplugged the adapter and plugged it back in and saw in the kernel log that the modules were loading. ran ifconfig again and the wlan0 interface was there again. I checked TWP to verify that the SSID string looked right and that was that. Wireless is up with stock 6.2 components. Thanks for the pointer. I can only speculate that the SSID string was the source of the problem all along and that wlan-ng somehow enabled me to get around that problem.


----------



## guyricardo

marcush said:


> I see... I believe the problem as you see it is the brackets around my SSID. I think this was caused by the SSID having white space in it. I had to enclose it in "" to get it to work. I'll just get rid of the white space in the name and try again without wlan-ng.
> 
> *UPDATE:* I removed the white space from the SSID on the router then reran setSSIDwep.tcl to remove the white space in mfs. Then changed the names of the wlan diectory and the executables I'd dropped into sbin. I rebooted and checked for the interface but it was not up, tried to bring it up but got an error from ifconfig that the interface was not present. Finally I unplugged the adapter and plugged it back in and saw in the kernel log that the modules were loading. ran ifconfig again and the wlan0 interface was there again. I checked TWP to verify that the SSID string looked right and that was that. Wireless is up with stock 6.2 components. Thanks for the pointer. I can only speculate that the SSID string was the source of the problem all along and that wlan-ng somehow enabled me to get around that problem.


I also had problems trying to get wireless working on a zippered HDVR2 using a Linksys wusb11 2.8.
I had a space in my SSID, and tried enclosing it even though I have no idea how linux handles long file names. Anyway, without doing anything else but removing the space in SSID on the router, then rezippering took care of the problem. Connected right away.

Now to tackle the HR10-250


----------



## rbautch

guyricardo said:


> I also had problems trying to get wireless working on a zippered HDVR2 using a Linksys wusb11 2.8.
> I had a space in my SSID, and tried enclosing it even though I have no idea how linux handles long file names. Anyway, without doing anything else but removing the space in SSID on the router, then rezippering took care of the problem. Connected right away.
> 
> Now to tackle the HR10-250


Thanks for the feedback. I played with it for a few hours, but it seems MFS wants to add brackets to multiword names no matter what. For now, stick with single name SSIDs.


----------



## gworkman

I've got a Belkin F5D6050 USB Wireless adapter. Initially, I configured it on a box that was already wired. It works fine. I have a second box that works on a wired network (Netgear FA150) that I want to move to an area not already wired. The box is not subbed, I just want to MRV/HMO with it (as I'm already doing in the wired environment).

If I boot up the box with the FA150 then swap it out to the wireless, the wireless works. If I boot up with the wireless, the adapter does not appear to connect to the network (the orange light never turns green and I get no activity).

Is there some patch that I inadvertantly applied to one of the two boxes that is giving me these different results? The working box is an SD-DVR 80 the funky box is an SD-DVR 40.


----------



## rbautch

Use the netconfig module of Tivowebplus to make sure wireless is selected. Also make sure you're not setting ip parameters somewhere with ifconfig. If you still have trouble, try booting up with the wireless adapter, then unplug and replug it to see if it connects.


----------



## gworkman

Netconfig shows wireless. Booting up w/adapter then unplug and replug makes it connect. Thanks for the advice.

The problem now is...I can do MRV and HMO. I can ping the unit. I can't see TivoWeb, can't FTP or Telnet. Any other suggestions?


----------



## rbautch

gworkman said:


> Netconfig shows wireless. Booting up w/adapter then unplug and replug makes it connect. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> The problem now is...I can do MRV and HMO. I can ping the unit. I can't see TivoWeb, can't FTP or Telnet. Any other suggestions?


This means that you're insmodding drivers, and you shouldn't be. 6.2 loads drivers automatically.


----------



## Zonner03

I am running OS6.2 and have wired connection. I ran the scripts as mention in the first post, all went well. 

I removed my wired connection, changed the WEP key in the router, pluged in a Linksys WUSB11 Ver 2.8, rebooted Tivo, Tivo comes up, Linksys light are on.

No connection to my router, check router logs, does not appear to try connection to router.

I using a Dlink DI-624, anyone have a similar setup? Does the Linksys and Dlink talk to oneanother?

If I unplug the wireless and plug in a wired connection, I am connected right away.

Any ideas please?


----------



## rbautch

Try it without wep first. Can you ping the tivo after that?


----------



## Zonner03

Thanks, that was a good idea.

I should have done that before posting.

Needless to say, I am now connected. At least I now know it is not the connection from the Linksys(Tivo wireless unit) to the Dlink (router).

Any suggestion to get WEP working?

I have not tried to reenable it yet. My wife is already mad over the first reset I did.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## rbautch

You're probably mistyping a digit on the wep key, or you entered the wrong one.


----------



## Zonner03

I have run setSSIDwep.tcl and changed the setting in Tivo and changed the setting on my router to use WEP and I have no connection. Key is entered correct.

I also changed from "open" system to "shared" on my router with still no connection.

I can change the Tivo to not use WEP and I can connect no problem.


----------



## BK89

I had the same problem. Don't use WEP. My router allows limiting wireless access by MAC address, this has worked with no problems.


----------



## gworkman

I'm relatively new to hacking these boxes. My method has been to install the InstantCake image onto a drive then running the sh tweak.sh process listed on the Tivo Zipper instructions. Should I create a new tools cd and start over again? I'm sorry.. I don't know what "insmodding" is.


----------



## Zonner03

BK89 said:


> I had the same problem. Don't use WEP. My router allows limiting wireless access by MAC address, this has worked with no problems.


Good idea BK, I guess that is what I have to do in order for the wireless to be a bit more secure.

Thanks.


----------



## cheer

Zonner03 said:


> Good idea BK, I guess that is what I have to do in order for the wireless to be a bit more secure.
> 
> Thanks.


Couple comments on wireless and (hahahahaha) security.

First...a MAC filter can prevent access (though not reliably) but not snooping. WEP is encryption...though not very good encryption. I once saw someone describe WEP security as "securing your front door with cellophane tape." Even with WEP, SSID broadcast turned off, and a MAC filter, any wardriver with a little bit of effort can get on.

Consider your wireless network insecure and proceed accordingly. Use wired for any stuff you need to keep private in your house, and use IPSec or SSH for anything important/sensitive you need to do from another location.


----------



## dthreet

i am kinda lost with this. can anyone help? I am putting in sh net-launch.sh, then it tells me to enter a static IP address, everything i enter says invalid ip address. existing. I might be dumb, but i am not sure what i am supose to do.


----------



## rbautch

What IP address are you entering?


----------



## dthreet

192.168.1.104 and have tried everything. does this not work if you use telnet via usb?


----------



## rbautch

dthreet said:


> 192.168.1.104 and have tried everything. does this not work if you use telnet via usb?


Yes it does. It could be that your telnet client is adding line feeds. Does it give you a chance to enter the IP, or does it immediately say invalid IP after you specify static IP? You can fix this by using Tera Term instead of a windows command prompt.


----------



## dthreet

it says invalid. should i try to set my router to assign the ip to that mac address
?


----------



## Neoistheone2000

everytime i try to run net-launch it wants an static IP address (so i give it one that DHCP isent using) then it ask for the rounters ip address (i give it 192.168.1.1) then it comes back with some kind of error saying to copy and past something in to a shell and then i get a (im gessing a fatal error) then the system reboots im trying to do this all with the seriall conection when the system reboots i watch the codes go down the screen and i see (no drivers for the device) its said a little differently but thats about what it says..... also do i need to set rootwrite b4 i do this ive been makeing it to where i can rootwrite im thinking about re instantcakeing my drives and ptvneting it well any help would be greatly apreaciated.......

ps im using a WUSB11 ver2.8 and a phillips DSR708 and connecting with a seriall connection...


----------



## Runch Machine

Will these scripts work with the Tivo wireless USB adapter?


----------



## rpriest12

Hello Everyone. I have a InstantCake+PTVNet upgraded DSR 7000 DTivo and I want to get wireless working (because the DTivo is in my bedroom). I would like to buy a G adapter, if it works. I know, at one point, Gunnyman and rbautch were discussing getting those drivers working, but I didn't see anywhere where someone reported having them actually work.

Has there been such progress? 

If it is just a matter of the drivers, it is still possible right? We just need a 7.1+ image, correct? 

If there is one out there, I am volunteering to buy it, if someone can help me to get it to work on my 6.2...

I also have a spare DTivo to work on. So We can trash and rebuild mine if need be.


----------



## rbautch

Backporting drivers to work with tivo is not a trivial matter, I've abandoned it in favor of other things. Most people who want the speed of wireless g (like me) use a wired adapter along with a wireless bridge. There is a ZyXel router that goes on sale every month or so at Compusa for $15 that can be used as a bridge.


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> Will these scripts work with the Tivo wireless USB adapter?


No.


----------



## rpriest12

Cool. Thanks for the update. I will probably pick up a bridge and adapter today then.


----------



## rpriest12

rbautch: which model Zyxel bridge do you have? I looked at comp usa and I didn't see one from them.
I also looked on pricegrabber and found the 

ZyXEL ZyAIR G-405 - bridge

But that one is like $120-$140 

Just curious. I will probably go with a linksys bridge to match my WRT54G router anyway.


----------



## sophins

HI, Rautch 

Is there a way to run the Zipper without putting on a CD. I can get bash propt throught serial. I ran Zipper a years ago and everything works fine networking etc.. anyway I ran tweak and lost all my network driver. I just want to run Zipper on the Networking section. I tried editing your script commenting out thing that I don't want to run. It keep ask telling It can't found /cdrom. I just want to install the networking driver and get it working again. When I plug in my USB WUSB11 it said it can't link my device address to a driver. 

I have DSR708 ver 6.2 

Manys thanks for you work on the Zipper. 
Penny


----------



## rbautch

rpriest12 said:


> rbautch: which model Zyxel bridge do you have? I looked at comp usa and I didn't see one from them.
> I also looked on pricegrabber and found the
> 
> ZyXEL ZyAIR G-405 - bridge
> 
> But that one is like $120-$140
> 
> Just curious. I will probably go with a linksys bridge to match my WRT54G router anyway.


I have a ZyXEL router that I use as a wireless bridge. Its a P-330W that I got for $15 after rebate at CompUSA.


----------



## rbautch

sophins said:


> HI, Rautch
> 
> Is there a way to run the Zipper without putting on a CD. I can get bash propt throught serial. I ran Zipper a years ago and everything works fine networking etc.. anyway I ran tweak and lost all my network driver. I just want to run Zipper on the Networking section. I tried editing your script commenting out thing that I don't want to run. It keep ask telling It can't found /cdrom. I just want to install the networking driver and get it working again. When I plug in my USB WUSB11 it said it can't link my device address to a driver.
> 
> I have DSR708 ver 6.2
> 
> Manys thanks for you work on the Zipper.
> Penny


If you have a Linux computer, you can run it on that, otherwise no. You can run the enhancement script over a serial connection, but you'll need the rbautch_files.tgz archive in the same directory as tweak.sh to run it. You can transfer the files archive over a serial connection using Zmodem.


----------



## vMAC

rbautch said:


> Your ssid setting in mfs_network.txt doesn't look right. To check for sure, go to the mfs tab in TWP. Click on State, then Network, the click the fsid of your network (should be only one choice), then click number next ip params. Now you should see your network settings that are in MFS, similar to the attached. Next click on the wireless settings and see if they are correct. It should look like the other attached jpeg. If these settings are all correct, your wireless link will ALWAYS WORK ON A STOCK TIVO.
> 
> Using wlan-ng, using ifconfig, and manually loading drivers may cause a conflict with the settings in MFS, and the way 6.2 normally loads drivers. I use a Linksys wusb11 and a Netgear MA111, and they both works right out the box every time using nothing but MFS settings.


Here is exactly what shows up when I followed this thread. Everything looks just as it does on yours except I have WEP disabled. What else could it be?


----------



## rbautch

Your wireless settings are fine. Did you reboot after you ran the scripts? Did you run the Zipper on a 6.3 tivo, or did you run it on 3.1.5f and slice up to 6.3?


----------



## vMAC

Yes I did reboot. 

I had 3.1.5f then I zippered. I did a manual upgrade to 6.3a which left me with a 6.3a clean image. I then rezipper'd with 101 as the prefix. I created the symlink to /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map. But when i went to delete the ax8817x.o it was not in /lib/modules. So I don't think that I needed to delete that as per your other post. And that is where I am now. I haven't done or installed anything else at this point.


----------



## katiebear00

vMAC said:


> Yes I did reboot.
> 
> I had 3.1.5f then I zippered. I did a manual upgrade to 6.3a which left me with a 6.3a clean image. I then rezipper'd with 101 as the prefix. I created the symlink to /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map. But when i went to delete the ax8817x.o it was not in /lib/modules. So I don't think that I needed to delete that as per your other post. And that is where I am now. I haven't done or installed anything else at this point.


Sounds like all your settings and drivers are correct. To do any further troubleshooting, a serial cable would be helpful. Do you have one?


----------



## vMAC

nope but I can buy one  then I won't have this working for another week. But if that is necessary I will order one today.


----------



## vMAC

So no one has any other suggestions for what I can do to get this thing up and running?


----------



## rbautch

It's also possible you messed up the usb.map symlink. With a serial cable you could troubleshoot this easily, otherwise you'll have to pull the drive. The brute force method is just to erase the symlink and copy the usb.map file from /platform/etc/hotplug to /etc/hotplug. You could also to an ls -l in /etc/hotplug, and post the results here.


----------



## vMAC

vMAC-TiVo# cd /etc/hotplug
vMAC-TiVo# ls -l
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6022 Oct 14 07:01 usb.map
vMAC-TiVo#

Thanks rbautch I appreciate all the help you've been giving me thus far. It appears that the symlink did work properly because after moving the usb.map file to etc/hotplug and rebooting still not getting a link from the wusb54g. (The power lights up but nothing in link) I didn't think that that was the problem because after creating the symlink my linksys usb200m which wasn't working started working again. 

So with all that said and done, I guess that I will write back in a week when my serial cable gets here. Thanks again.


----------



## sophins

rBautch,


I did what you said, ran tweak.sh with rbautch_files.tgz in the same directory throught serial. still no networking I try using the ping command to see if I got network nothing.

when plug in my network device it show
"usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x1915/0x2233) is not claimed by any active driver"
is that normal..?


Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

sophins said:


> rBautch,
> 
> I did what you said, ran tweak.sh with rbautch_files.tgz in the same directory throught serial. still no networking I try using the ping command to see if I got network nothing.
> 
> when plug in my network device it show
> "usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x1915/0x2233) is not claimed by any active driver"
> is that normal..?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes that message is normal.


----------



## dthreet

I ran the Wireless Script, my wireless works great. I can use my photo, music, make network daily call. however i lost my telnet, tivowebplus, and ftp. I am sure there is a easy fix for this through the serial cable. Anyone have this problem? how did you fix it


----------



## Finnstang

dthreet said:


> I ran the Wireless Script, my wireless works great. I can use my photo, music, make network daily call. however i lost my telnet, tivowebplus, and ftp. I am sure there is a easy fix for this through the serial cable. Anyone have this problem? how did you fix it


Have you tried rebooting?


----------



## LlamaLarry

Are you sure that you're pointing to the correct ip address?


----------



## sophins

rbautch said:


> If you have a Linux computer, you can run it on that, otherwise no. You can run the enhancement script over a serial connection, but you'll need the rbautch_files.tgz archive in the same directory as tweak.sh to run it. You can transfer the files archive over a serial connection using Zmodem.


 I have done what you told me with the serial com uninstall enchacement and reinstall it still no network. I think my doesn't know my network. Some in the usb.map for the driver that I don't have. Can explain how the device driver are set on the tivo. I looked everywhere about the USB device for TIVO I can't find any thing that show me what file are connected to with device driver to get my tivo work with my USB network device I have USB200M. Look at the usb.map file it show the device name but the device address is different. From what is said when i plug the device in. I just need someone to explain to me about "tivo networking 101" from driver install to mapping the device to eth0 or something.

Anyway I am very comfused reading so many thread.


----------



## vMAC

rbautch said:


> It's also possible you messed up the usb.map symlink. With a serial cable you could troubleshoot this easily, otherwise you'll have to pull the drive. The brute force method is just to erase the symlink and copy the usb.map file from /platform/etc/hotplug to /etc/hotplug. You could also to an ls -l in /etc/hotplug, and post the results here.


Ok just went out and bought the null adaptor for the weaknees cable (I'm really not liking weaknees righ now). Here is what was logged during bootup of my Tivo.



Code:


bash: bash-2.02#: command not found                                   
bash-2.02# reboot                 
flushing ide devices: hda                         
Restarting system.                  
CPU revision is: 00005430                         
FPU revision is: 00005410                         
Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.                                                  
Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.                                           
Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19                                                                                
:25 PST 2004            
Determined physical RAM map:                            
 memory: 08000000 @ 00000000 (usable)                                     
On node 0 totalpages: 32768                           
zone(0): 32768 pages.                     
zone(1): 0 pages.                 
zone(2): 0 pages.                 
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware                                                                                
=false      
Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec                                                
Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS                                         
Contiguous region 1: 12582912 bytes @ address 0x80583000                                                        
Contiguous region 2: 2097152 bytes @ address 0x81183000                                                       
Contiguous region 8: 23068672 bytes @ address 0x81383000                                                        
Contiguous region of 37748736 bytes total reserved at 0x80583000.                                                                 
Memory: 91240k/131072k available (1222k kernel code, 39832k reserved, 81k data,                                                                               
64k init, 0k highmem)                     
Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)                                                               
Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)                                                            
Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)                                                            
Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)                                                             
Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)                                                             
Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable.                                                
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX                                   
PCI: Probing PCI hardware                         
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A                                                 
ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unk                                            
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A                                                 
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A                                                 
Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4                          
Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039                                                       
Initializing RT netlink socket                              
Starting kswapd               
Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI en                                                                                
abled     
ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A                                           
ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown                                             
ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A                                           
ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A                                           
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31                                                  
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx                                                                           
hda: WDC WD2500BB-55GUC0, ATA DISK drive                                        
ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87                                   
hda: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63                                                                    
Partition check:                
 hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11[M] hda12 hd                                                                                
a13[M]      
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize                                                                     
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2                                
PPP Deflate Compression module regis                                   
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0                                 
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP                            
IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes                                                     
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)                                                         
ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1024 buckets, 8192 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack                                                                           
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team                                            
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.                                                   
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.                                             
Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed                                       
Starting rc.sysinit                   
Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts                                         
Scanning for configura                    
Loading tivoconfig.o                    
Invoking startup scripts for:                             
    platform 'phoenix'                      
    implementation 'Series2'                            
    implementer 'TiVo'                      
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist                                                     
umount: /initrd: not mounted                            
Activating swap partitions                          
Adding Swap: 131064k swap-space (priority -1)                                             
Loading core system drivers                           
Loading fpga.o              
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1                                                            
Loading i2c_Series2.o                     
Loading ircatch.o                 
Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1                                       
Checking for Kickstart panic signal                                   
Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts                                          
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1                        
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/                                                                                
hda9 is mounted.                
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.                                                  
Inode 4104, incorrect size, 2920448 (counted = 2924544). Set size to counted? ye                                                                                
s 

Inode 4104, i_blocks wrong 5736 (counted=5738).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes                                                                             

Inode 4111, i_blocks wrong 2048 (counted=2034).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes                                                                             

Inode 4114, i_blocks wrong 456 (counted=450).  Set i_blocks                                                          

Inode 4112, i_blocks wrong 1232 (counted=1224).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes                                                                             

Inode 4113, i_blocks wrong 152 (counted=138).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes                                                                           

Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 420 (counted=416).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes                                                                           

Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 9984 (counted=9978).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes                                                                             

Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 894 (counted=882).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes                                                                           

Fix summary information? yes                            

/dev/hda9: 102/32768 files (12.7% non-contiguous), 15468/131072 blocks                                                                      
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2                        
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/                                                                                
hda9 is mounted.                
/dev/hda9: clean, 102/32768 files, 15468/131072 blocks                                                      
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2                               
Mounting /var             
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)                                
Cleaning up files in /var                         
Checking space in /var                      
Mounting initial environment                            
Starting logging daemons                        
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch                                                              
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts                                                
Loading input section drivers                             
Loading oslink.o                
Loading cobra.o               
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x12                                                              
Loading output section drivers                              
Loading brcmdrv-rb.o                    
Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104                                              
******** versionInfo->major is 2 ********                                         
Using dual-tuner HD client priorities                                     
Changed Broadcom output format to 4800                                      
Broadcom DVI colorspace set to YCbCr                                    
Loading si9190.o                
Splash the screen                 
Bound Hdmi Semaphore to name                            
PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349                                        
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts                                   
Remote control is  TIVO                       
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10                            
Loading Phoenix dssapp                      
Look for debug board                    
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Jun 15 2006                                                                    
Loading Phoenix ATSC tuner daemon (AtscTunerD) ...                                                  
Loading Phoenix atscapp                       
Loading irblast.o                 
Loading ideturbo.o                  
/tvbin/atscapp: ATSC (Hpk-Enabled OsServices-Enabled) Interface Version 0.7, com                                                                                
piled on Jun 15 2006                    
<InitInputs> Found a total of 2 inputs.                                       
<InitInputs> got 2 ATSC inputs.                               
Loading fan.o             
2004 probe          
Loading therm.o               
Loading TvBus router                    
Updating system clock                     
Time set to: Sat Oct 21 19:04:20 2006                                     
Enabling local route                    
Setting TCP keepalive parameters                                
<InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #1 already opened, fileId = 7                                                                        
Checking for additional disk                            
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS                                                                           
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES                                                                                

<InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #0 already opened, fileId = 8                                                                        
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS                                                                           
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES                                                                                

Start fan control                 
First temperature parameters set:                                 
  Terminal temp: 71                   
  Critical temp: 62                   
  Logging temp: 60                  
  Target temp: 50                 
  Lowest fan speed: 7                     
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.                                               
Starting TvLauncher                   
Waiting for launcher to start.                              
Launcher is running.                    
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts                                           
Checking for database conversions                                 
No upgrade to load                  
Not upgrading software                      
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts                                              
Starting Services.                  
Microcode version is TiVo!                          
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin                                                                                
g to 32       
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s                                                  
usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0xd) is not claimed by any active driver.                                                                               
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )                        
Found binding for the hdmi semaphore                                    
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT                                             
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS                                                                           
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES                                                                                

PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349                                        
Logger not initialized!  Logging to stdout:                                           
TmkLogger: <133>Oct 21 19:06:02 TmkServer[278]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp                                                                                

Found binding for the hdmi semaphore                                    
PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349                                        
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts                                  
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts                                            
bash: no job control in this shell                                  
bash-2.02# ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to SECONDARY_BOOT                                                                  
ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD                                                            
Inside fakecall 4.x+                    
fakecall failed, code=(invalid attribute: Complete)                                                   

/tivowebplus/tivoweb: /tivowebplus/.dist/BlockFailure: Read-only file system                                                                            
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD                                                       
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD                         
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
rc.sysinit is complete
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
<BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS diff
erence; resetting.
  PTS difference = 8220519, lltReturnTime = 11871673, prevPts = 3651153,
prevRawPts = 3651154, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1
<BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
<BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS diff
erence; resetting.
  PTS difference = 12004455, lltReturnTime = 12046633, prevPts = 42178,
prevRawPts = 42178, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0
<BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
<BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS diff
erence; resetting.
  PTS difference = 4376703, lltReturnTime = 12085513, prevPts = -4287258486,
prevRawPts = 7708810, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 1
<BroadcomDirectvHandleEarlyWrapping90KhzPts> HPK found a large positive PTS diff
erence; resetting.
  PTS difference = 12054135, lltReturnTime = 12096313, prevPts = 42178,
prevRawPts = 42178, wrapBase = 0, calls since last PTS = 0

Does anyone see where the problem is with my WUSB54G adaptor?


----------



## rbautch

Hit enter a few times to get a bash prompt, then type lsmod to see which drivers have loaded. Then check your /etc/hotplug/ to confirm there is a symlink pointing to /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map.


----------



## vMAC

rbautch said:


> Hit enter a few times to get a bash prompt, then type lsmod to see which drivers have loaded. Then check your /etc/hotplug/ to confirm there is a symlink pointing to /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map.





Code:


bash-2.02# lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P
usb-ohci               23792   0 (unused)
ehci-hcd               27008   0 (unused)
usbcore                75008   0 [usb-ohci ehci-hcd]
router                 67984  16
therm                   1456   0
fan                     2128   0
ideturbo                5472   1
irblast                 3680   0 (unused)
si9190                  7024   1
brcmdrv-rb           1215952 142 [si9190]
cobra                  89680   4
oslink                 25088  12
ircatch                27296   2
i2c_Series2            16264   2 [therm fan si9190 cobra]
modemtty_Series2        4848   0
fpga                    1808   4
tivoconfig               944   0 (unused)




Code:


bash-2.02# cd /etc/hotplug
bash-2.02# ls
usb.map
bash-2.02# ls -a
.        ..       usb.map

Last time we spoke you told me to hard copy the usb.map to that folder, so that's what I did.


----------



## rbautch

Your lsmod looks just like mine, which is fine for a wired adapter. You're adapter uses the CNXTSPDriver.o driver, which does not appear to be loaded. Try entering the following command to load it:


Code:


 insmod CNXTSPDriver.o


----------



## vMAC

Tried that gave me:



Code:


bash-2.02# insmod CNXTSPDriver.o
insmod: CNXTSPDriver.o: No such file or directory

What directory is this file in? Or do I have to ftp this to the Tivo?


----------



## vMAC

Code:


bash-2.02# insmod CNXTSPDriver.o
Warning: loading CNXTSPDriver.o will taint the kernel: no license
  See [url]http://www.tux.org/lkml/#export-tainted[/url] for information about tainted modu
les
Module CNXTSPDriver loaded, with warnings

Moved to /lib/modules and ran that command and this is what i get. Sorry didn't know how to do that before been researching it online and found how to run insmod......But don't know what this error means when I run it. Also read some posts that said I should add that to rc.sysinit is that true?

After running that command still only the Power light is on, on the adaptor. Link light doesn't light.


----------



## rbautch

I'm out of ideas. I suggest a post on Jamies backported driver thread on DDB.


----------



## vMAC

Well thank you for all your help. I will do that.


----------



## ruexp67

Well, I have searched, I have read, I have studied and I have come up short.

I ran the Zipper on both of my HDVR2s. One is a wired connection that works like a charm. The other is a wireless connection as I have no drop in that room, although I can drag a cable in there down the hallway for wired connectivity.

The wireless has worked for me with WEP and this script. However, after about a week the wireless connection drops and I am left without a connection. Reboots do not bring it back. Re-running the wireless scripts (basically following the directions in the first post of this thread as if the system was fresh) didn't work for me either.

I am using a preset WEP key and the computer I am using to write this post is connected wirelessly now, so I know the router and WEP are correctly set. Also, it used to work on the Tivo, but not anymore.

My router is a Netgear WGT624. The wireless adapter on the tivo is a Linksys WUSB11 ver2.6

If I plug in a wired connection it comes up immediatly.

Any suggestions?

Thanks, Pete.


----------



## ruexp67

Sorry, I don't want to seem impatient, but I am at a loss. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## rbautch

Connect the wired adapter, and run the /enhancements/net-stats.tcl script and post the results here. Also run lsmod to see which drivers are loaded.


----------



## ruexp67

rbautch said:


> Connect the wired adapter, and run the /enhancements/net-stats.tcl script and post the results here. Also run lsmod to see which drivers are loaded.





> The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
> IP address is currently set to: 192.168.0.111
> Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.0.2
> Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
> DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
> DHCP is off
> Wireless Parameters:
> SSID is currently set to: {MY SSID}
> WEP is enabled
> Encrypted WEP key is set to: 20 -1296649551 -1229803087 -607997518 -102571958
> 9 -591209509


The SSID is set correctly. I simply removed it out of the report

lsmod:



> Module Size Used by Not tainted
> ax8817x 26864 1
> usb-ohci 23888 0 (unused)
> usbcore 101936 0 [ax8817x usb-ohci]
> router 66896 36
> therm 1488 0
> fan 2240 0
> ideturbo 5216 1
> irblast 3792 0 (unused)
> brcmdrv-rb 1228256 138
> cobra 91264 4
> oslink 26112 13
> ircatch 26832 2
> i2c_Series2 14320 0 [therm fan cobra]
> modemtty_Series2 4896 1
> fpga 1920 2
> tivoconfig 960 0 (unused)


The USB driver is loading, but I am not sure what the module for the wireless adapter is, or how to load it.


----------



## rbautch

The module for your adapter is called vnetusba.o, and it doesn't look like it's loading. Try loading it with


Code:


 insmod vnetusba.o


----------



## ruexp67

> br-bash# lsmod
> Module Size Used by Not tainted
> ax8817x 26864 1
> vnetusba 173520 0 (unused)
> usb-ohci 23888 0 (unused)
> usbcore 101936 0 [ax8817x vnetusba usb-ohci]
> router 66896 36
> therm 1488 0
> fan 2240 0
> ideturbo 5216 1
> irblast 3792 0 (unused)
> brcmdrv-rb 1228256 138
> cobra 91264 4
> oslink 26112 13
> ircatch 26832 2
> i2c_Series2 14320 0 [therm fan cobra]
> modemtty_Series2 4896 1
> fpga 1920 2
> tivoconfig 960 0 (unused)


It loaded, but the wireless adapter did not initalize when I unplugged the wired, and plugged in the wireless. I rebooted (which of course caused the same situation with the vnetusba.o driver to not be loaded) and manually loaded it again over the wired connection. Still no dice.

I reran the net-launch.sh script and the setSSIDwep.tcl script.

The vnetusba.o module is showing as loaded after I reran the scripts.

However, still no dice. 

Where do I instruct the tivo to load that module on boot? Is that in the author file?


----------



## rbautch

ruexp67 said:


> It loaded, but the wireless adapter did not initalize when I unplugged the wired, and plugged in the wireless. I rebooted (which of course caused the same situation with the vnetusba.o driver to not be loaded) and manually loaded it again over the wired connection. Still no dice.
> 
> I reran the net-launch.sh script and the setSSIDwep.tcl script.
> 
> The vnetusba.o module is showing as loaded after I reran the scripts.
> 
> However, still no dice.
> 
> Where do I instruct the tivo to load that module on boot? Is that in the author file?


Yes, add the insmod command to the author file just as I showed it above. Also check your /etc/hotplug/usb.map file to make sure your adapter is listeed under the vnetusba heading.


----------



## ruexp67

The usb.map file does correctly list my adapter.

I reran the start.sh to re-zipper the tivo. And rebooted, the vnetusba.o module was not loaded. 

I added the insmod command to the author file, but now it is recording something so I can't reboot. So I started the vnetusba.o module manually, and still no wireless connection.

This WAS working for about a week. Any idea what would have caused it to stop? I did reboot several times and the connection persisted. I did have a power issue, and that was the day the tivo dropped off the LAN.


----------



## rbautch

Not sure why it would drop off. If you have a serial cable, post the console output while booting, which might give more clues.


----------



## ruexp67

No serial cable.


----------



## rbautch

Another possibility is that you used the backported drivers which don't play well with wireless. You may want go back to stock 6.2 drivers.


----------



## ruexp67

How do I do that?


----------



## dresdn

I have a weird problem that I've been poking around with for past few weeks in my spare time, but I've reached an impasse that is completely stumping me. Basically, I tried to enable WEP via. the ./setSSIDwep.tcl, but wasn't able to get that working and saw some really odd behavior.

Being in this industry as long as I have, you learn to start with the basics and eliminate as much as possible and work from there. So what I have done for the time being is basically disabled all encryption/authentication on the wireless router, disabled MAC address filtering (yeah, I could technically leave this on, but whatever), and tried to "start fresh" on my Zipper'd TiVo by running the ./tweak-uninstall.sh and ./tweak.sh again.

What I'm seeing now is that when I reboot my TiVo, my USB Wireless light is off. If I unplug it and plug it back in, the link light actually goes green, but no IP address is set if I do an ifconfig. If I manually set the interface with ifconfig and create a default route, bam! I have internet on my TiVo.

I've tried running ./setSSIDwep.tcl and saying "N" to Enable WEP, tried DHCP and static, and also tried prefixing all this with ./un-setSSIDwep.tcl.

Here's what the current network settings are:



Code:


# ./net-status.tcl 

The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
   IP address is currently set to: 192.168.0.21
   Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.0.1
   Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
   DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
   DHCP is off
Wireless Parameters:
   SSID is currently set to: {MY_SUPER_INSECURE_SSID}
   WEP is disabled

Anyone have *any* ideas what is going on here? Basically, I would like to clear the entire MFS network settings and start over. I don't believe it's a USB driver issue (this used to work and I haven't touched the usb.map, which does exist).

Thanks in advance!

-D


----------



## rbautch

dresdn said:


> I have a weird problem that I've been poking around with for past few weeks in my spare time, but I've reached an impasse that is completely stumping me. Basically, I tried to enable WEP via. the ./setSSIDwep.tcl, but wasn't able to get that working and saw some really odd behavior.
> 
> Being in this industry as long as I have, you learn to start with the basics and eliminate as much as possible and work from there. So what I have done for the time being is basically disabled all encryption/authentication on the wireless router, disabled MAC address filtering (yeah, I could technically leave this on, but whatever), and tried to "start fresh" on my Zipper'd TiVo by running the ./tweak-uninstall.sh and ./tweak.sh again.
> 
> What I'm seeing now is that when I reboot my TiVo, my USB Wireless light is off. If I unplug it and plug it back in, the link light actually goes green, but no IP address is set if I do an ifconfig. If I manually set the interface with ifconfig and create a default route, bam! I have internet on my TiVo.
> 
> I've tried running ./setSSIDwep.tcl and saying "N" to Enable WEP, tried DHCP and static, and also tried prefixing all this with ./un-setSSIDwep.tcl.
> 
> Here's what the current network settings are:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # ./net-status.tcl
> 
> The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
> IP address is currently set to: 192.168.0.21
> Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.0.1
> Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
> DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
> DHCP is off
> Wireless Parameters:
> SSID is currently set to: {MY_SUPER_INSECURE_SSID}
> WEP is disabled
> 
> Anyone have *any* ideas what is going on here? Basically, I would like to clear the entire MFS network settings and start over. I don't believe it's a USB driver issue (this used to work and I haven't touched the usb.map, which does exist).
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> -D


If unplugging and replugging lights up the adapter, that usually means you are setting up ip params somwhere with ifconfig, which conflicts with the settings in mfs. Also confirm that your ssid is a one word name. You can clear the mfs IP settings with /enhancements/network-delete.tcl.


----------



## Captain_reef

this may seem a dumb question but when I telnet in and run sh net-launch.sh, I cannot get my curser to the end of the line to enter s or d.

What's the trick?


----------



## Captain_reef

this may seem a dumb question but when I telnet in and run sh net-launch.sh, I cannot get my curser to the end of the line to enter s or d.

What's the trick?


----------



## dthreet

Q: does the Tivo Wireless-G USB Network Adapter work with the hacked with Directv Tivo w/ wireless hack & Zipper? Or is there an updated have with more wireless newtwork adapters hack?


----------



## rbautch

dthreet said:


> Q: does the Tivo Wireless-G USB Network Adapter work with the hacked with Directv Tivo w/ wireless hack & Zipper? Or is there an updated have with more wireless newtwork adapters hack?


The G adapter only works with 6.3 softare on hi-def tivos.


----------



## Captain_reef

rbautch said:


> Attached are a few scripts that will easily set up wireless parameters including WEP on any 6.2/6.3 installation. Here's how to use them:
> 
> 1. Unzip, then FTP or Zmodem the four files anywhere on your Tivo.
> 2. Connect with wired adapter or serial cable.
> 3. Run net-launch.sh. (sh net-launch.sh)
> 4. Run setSSIDwep.tcl (tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl)
> 5. Unplug wired adapter, plug in wireless adapter.
> 6. Reboot
> 
> After this, you can freely swap your wired and wireless adapter without changing any settings. Note that this script only supports single name SSIDs. If you don't like using the predetermined wep keys, you can run setSSIDwep2.tcl (available on DDB), which wlll allow you to enter any key.
> 
> If you used the Zipper to hack your tivo, you don't need to follow these instructions, since the Zipper sets up wireless for you. If you want to set a wep key, navigate to /enhancements and type _tivosh setSSIDwep.tcl_.


 I have tried this a dozen times and have the same problem. I use either Hyperterm in windows or Putty to telnet in. 
When I run sh net-launch.sh the first prompt is "do you want static or DHCP enter s/d
My problem is the curser is at the BEGINNING of the line and no matter what I enter, it causes the script to abort.

What telent client should I use or what is the command to move the curser to the end of the line to accept the input.


----------



## rbautch

Captain_reef said:


> I have tried this a dozen times and have the same problem. I use either Hyperterm in windows or Putty to telnet in.
> When I run sh net-launch.sh the first prompt is "do you want static or DHCP enter s/d
> My problem is the curser is at the BEGINNING of the line and no matter what I enter, it causes the script to abort.
> 
> What telent client should I use or what is the command to move the curser to the end of the line to accept the input.


I've never heard of your first problem, but exiting the script prematurely is related to your terminal settings. Try using tera term pro, which has the correct terminal settings set by default. It's also free.


----------



## Captain_reef

I used the terminal you recommeded. Same results. I believe this script is faulty.
Here is output in Tera term pro:
bash-2.02# sh net-launch.sh
in /etc/fstab or /var/mtab
so you want set a static IP address or use DHCP? Enter s or d here:
': not a valid identifiertic
net-launch.sh: line 22: syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
'et-launch.sh: line 22: `elif [ "$static" = "d" ]; then
bash-2.02#

note the word "do" at the beginning is now "so" because the cursur stays at the left.

Still in the dark as to how to do this.


----------



## rbautch

Captain_reef said:


> I used the terminal you recommeded. Same results. I believe this script is faulty.


 Give me a break.  It's probably just a fluke that it works for everyone else.


----------



## HUGE2U

A little backgorund. Running 6.2 - freshly zippered. I did not run the wirelss script until after zipper was done. I can connect wired no problem, but not wirelssly. My adapter is a Linksys WUSB11 v4. PLease let me know what info will help to diagnose this problem.


HUGE


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> A little backgorund. Running 6.2 - freshly zippered. I did not run the wirelss script until after zipper was done. I can connect wired no problem, but not wirelssly. My adapter is a Linksys WUSB11 v4. PLease let me know what info will help to diagnose this problem.
> 
> HUGE


The WUSB11 v4 is not a supported adapter.


----------



## HUGE2U

Any idea of a good p[lace to pick up a supported adapter? (This is a Xmas gift for Mom)

HUGE

EDIT: According to this:
http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Tips_and_Tricks

That adapter should work, but for me so far it does not.


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> Any idea of a good p[lace to pick up a supported adapter? (This is a Xmas gift for Mom)
> 
> HUGE
> 
> EDIT: According to this:
> http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Tips_and_Tricks
> 
> That adapter should work, but for me so far it does not.


Not sure where that list came from, but the list in your /etc/usb.map file is deciding factor. Ebay is the only place to get a compatible adapter. I've got an extra one I'm not using, so PM me if you're interested.


----------



## HUGE2U

Thanks - but I just bought a version 2.6 on ebay. What should I look for in the usb.map file?


HUGE


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> Thanks - but I just bought a version 2.6 on ebay. What should I look for in the usb.map file?
> 
> HUGE


;Adapter model numbers.


----------



## MLabJr

First, thanks for all the new tools and enhancements!

I have 3 Tivo's all upgraded to 6.2 some time ago and all were working fine (MRV, FTP, Telenet, etc.) after upgrades. Just for reference 2 of them are wired and 1 is wireless. I rarely transfer anything to or from the wireless Tivo, but I tried the other day and I could not see the other 2 Tivo's. On the other 2 Tivo's I can see the wireless 1. When I try to transfer from the wireless on either of the other 2 it appears to work for a minute, but then it reports that the Tivo is not networked and such. This happen once before some time ago and I got working, unfortuately I didn't write down what I did.

I have all 3 of them getting IP addresses from a router using DHCP/NAT. I've set the router to always assign the same IP based on the MAC. Everything seems fine on the network side.

I saw your enhancements and though some of them might help (like expired certs) so I did the enhancement upgrade to 2 of them (1 wired and 1 wireless). It went well and everything seems to work except I still have the same networking problem (FTP & Telenet works, but MRV doesn't work on the wireless only).

I tried a couple of things , but can't find anything wrong. Can you give me idea of how I should troubleshoot. Thanks!

I was trying to resove the problem above and I lost connectivity to one of the wired Tivo's. It happened when I went in to the Net Config module and put my DNS IP in (192.168.0.1). Based on what I saw in the web address I might have put the number in wrong. Not sure, but after boot no more network access. I can get in serially, but not sure what to look for.

Any help with these two problems would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

MLabJr said:


> First, thanks for all the new tools and enhancements!
> 
> I have 3 Tivo's all upgraded to 6.2 some time ago and all were working fine (MRV, FTP, Telenet, etc.) after upgrades. Just for reference 2 of them are wired and 1 is wireless. I rarely transfer anything to or from the wireless Tivo, but I tried the other day and I could not see the other 2 Tivo's. On the other 2 Tivo's I can see the wireless 1. When I try to transfer from the wireless on either of the other 2 it appears to work for a minute, but then it reports that the Tivo is not networked and such. This happen once before some time ago and I got working, unfortuately I didn't write down what I did.
> 
> I have all 3 of them getting IP addresses from a router using DHCP/NAT. I've set the router to always assign the same IP based on the MAC. Everything seems fine on the network side.
> 
> I saw your enhancements and though some of them might help (like expired certs) so I did the enhancement upgrade to 2 of them (1 wired and 1 wireless). It went well and everything seems to work except I still have the same networking problem (FTP & Telenet works, but MRV doesn't work on the wireless only).
> 
> I tried a couple of things , but can't find anything wrong. Can you give me idea of how I should troubleshoot. Thanks!
> 
> I was trying to resove the problem above and I lost connectivity to one of the wired Tivo's. It happened when I went in to the Net Config module and put my DNS IP in (192.168.0.1). Based on what I saw in the web address I might have put the number in wrong. Not sure, but after boot no more network access. I can get in serially, but not sure what to look for.
> 
> Any help with these two problems would be greatly appreciated.


Try resetting all your network params in MFS by running the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script. Do this over your serial connection for the one you lost access on. If still no luck with MRV, try rerunning superpatch on that tivo.


----------



## MLabJr

I ran ./net-launch.sh on both Tivo's and thought I was home free (MRV worked and networking restored). I rebooted both boxes just to be clean and the wireless one didn't come back on the network.

I noticed my wireless dongle light was not on so I tried another reboot. The light went on and off during the reboot, but never stayed on. I tried running net-launch again (serial) with the same results. Did my WEP setting get reset? If yes, can I restore original settings?

Also is the default DNS setting suppose to be 4.2.2.2 (set on both)? Should I change to 198.168.0.1?

Really appreciate you time and help!


----------



## rbautch

MLabJr said:


> I ran ./net-launch.sh on both Tivo's and thought I was home free (MRV worked and networking restored). I rebooted both boxes just to be clean and the wireless one didn't come back on the network.
> 
> I noticed my wireless dongle light was not on so I tried another reboot. The light went on and off during the reboot, but never stayed on. I tried running net-launch again (serial) with the same results. Did my WEP setting get reset? If yes, can I restore original settings?
> 
> Also is the default DNS setting suppose to be 4.2.2.2 (set on both)? Should I change to 198.168.0.1?
> 
> Really appreciate you time and help!


Run the setSSIDwep.tcl script just to be sure you've got the right settings. Also make sure that IP parameters are not being set anywhere else on your tivo, like in your author file.


----------



## MLabJr

rbautch said:


> Run the setSSIDwep.tcl script just to be sure you've got the right settings. Also make sure that IP parameters are not being set anywhere else on your tivo, like in your author file.


I ran setSSIDwep and there was information there (SSID was right). Couldn't tell if the WEP key was right because I assume it is recoded (there were numbers that I assume correspond to the actual key). I checked numbers against other Tivo and they matched. I didn't change anything and it aborted out. Author is clear.


----------



## MLabJr

MLabJr said:


> I ran setSSIDwep and there was information there (SSID was right). Couldn't tell if the WEP key was right because I assume it is recoded (there were numbers that I assume correspond to the actual key). I checked numbers against other Tivo and they matched. I didn't change anything and it aborted out. Author is clear.


I got it running, by first removing WEP (that worked) and then redoing the WEP key (64). I just want to know if 128 WEP is supported? I tried the setSSIDwep2.tcl, but it appeared to only support 64.

Appreciate all the help. Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

MLabJr said:


> I got it running, by first removing WEP (that worked) and then redoing the WEP key (64). I just want to know if 128 WEP is supported? I tried the setSSIDwep2.tcl, but it appeared to only support 64.
> 
> Appreciate all the help. Thanks!


It supports 128, but you have to get that version of the wep binary a few posts down.


----------



## MLabJr

rbautch said:


> It supports 128, but you have to get that version of the wep binary a few posts down.


I think I have them, but do they need to be in the same directory as setSSIDwep2.tcl to work? I noticed after I set up everything on 64 bit that I didn't get in same directory. If that's not the problem can you explain how to use binaries?

Thanks again.


----------



## rbautch

MLabJr said:


> I think I have them, but do they need to be in the same directory as setSSIDwep2.tcl to work? I noticed after I set up everything on 64 bit that I didn't get in same directory. If that's not the problem can you explain how to use binaries?
> 
> Thanks again.


Put the binary in the same directory as setSSIDwep.tcl. Then run setSSIDwep.tcl. It will recognize the binary is there and use it appropriately.


----------



## MLabJr

rbautch said:


> Put the binary in the same directory as setSSIDwep.tcl. Then run setSSIDwep.tcl. It will recognize the binary is there and use it appropriately.


I tried like you described before I read this and intially I was confused because it was coming up and asking for my 10 digit wep key (doesn't mention 26) and I would put in 10 digits. I finally descided maybe I should just try 26 and it worked.

Great job and I really appreciate the help!


----------



## hawkeye1991

Ok,

I have zippered drive with afresh 6.2 image from PTV.

I install the script from the firtst post. 

didn't bother with setting up WEP. 

i unplugged my trusty FA 120 and plugged in Linksys WUSB11 v 2.6

every thing was hunky dory. I was able to do more installs no problemo. Installed MFS*** (you know the one) wirelessly.

then I remembered the reboot instructions. I reboot. then I can't get link light to come on my wireless adapter. 

I reran sh net-lauch.sh. Still no dice.

what gives???

   

Hawk


----------



## hawkeye1991

hawkeye1991 said:


> Ok,
> 
> I have zippered drive with afresh 6.2 image from PTV.
> 
> I install the script from the firtst post.
> 
> didn't bother with setting up WEP.
> 
> i unplugged my trusty FA 120 and plugged in Linksys WUSB11 v 2.6
> 
> every thing was hunky dory. I was able to do more installs no problemo. Installed MFS*** (you know the one) wirelessly.
> 
> then I remembered the reboot instructions. I reboot. then I can't get link light to come on my wireless adapter.
> 
> I reran sh net-lauch.sh. Still no dice.
> 
> what gives???
> 
> 
> 
> Hawk


I have second HDVR2, I tried setting up wireless on that. I did not run setSSID wep. I have turned wep off in my router for the time being.

I'm running into the same problem. I reboot. no link light on the adapter.

I reconnected with my wired adapter and ran setSSIDwep, I was able confirm the ip, router ip, SSID. everything looks good.

But I'm not able to connect wirelessly.

Help!

Hawk


----------



## rbautch

hawkeye1991 said:


> I have second HDVR2, I tried setting up wireless on that. I did not run setSSID wep. I have turned wep off in my router for the time being.
> 
> I'm running into the same problem. I reboot. no link light on the adapter.
> 
> I reconnected with my wired adapter and ran setSSIDwep, I was able confirm the ip, router ip, SSID. everything looks good.
> 
> But I'm not able to connect wirelessly.
> 
> Help!
> 
> Hawk


Check if your author file is resetting your network parameters when you reboot. Do your network settings change when you reboot? Also type lsmod to see if the atmel503a driver is loaded. Also confirm that you DO NOT have Jamie's backported drivers installed. If you do, uninstall them and run stock drivers.


----------



## hawkeye1991

rbautch said:


> Check if your author file is resetting your network parameters when you reboot. Do your network settings change when you reboot? Also type lsmod to see if the atmel503a driver is loaded. Also confirm that you DO NOT have Jamie's backported drivers installed. If you do, uninstall them and run stock drivers.


Thanks for reply!

some of it went over my head. I'm a noob still trying to figure way around linux.

I'm not sure if which network parameters you refer to.

I'm able to connect with my wired router using the same IP address.

I ran setSSIDwep.tcl to check the settings. it seems ok

Here is the output from net-status

_MJTIVO2-bash# tivosh net-status.tcl

The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.111
Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
DHCP is off
Wireless Parameters:
SSID is currently set to: linksys
WEP is disabled
_
I typed lsmod, I did not see atmel503a driver. here is the output.

_MJTIVO2-bash# lsmod
Module Size Used by Not tainted
ax8817x 11792 1
usb-ohci 23936 0 (unused)
usbcore 74992 0 [ax8817x usb-ohci]
router 66896 36
therm 1488 0
fan 2240 0
ideturbo 5216 1
irblast 3792 0 (unused)
brcmdrv-rb 1228256 134
cobra 91264 4
oslink 26112 12
ircatch 26832 2
i2c_Series2 14320 0 [therm fan cobra]
modemtty_Series2 4896 0
fpga 1920 2
tivoconfig 960 0 (unused)_

How do I hcek for jamie backported drivers and fix the issue if it is an issue.

thanks for eductaing the noob.

Hawk


----------



## rbautch

First confirm that you have the appropriate driver - its called /lib/modules/vnetusba.o.

Then try loading the driver by adding this line to your author file:


Code:


insmod /lib/modules/vnetusba.o

You can tell if you have backported drivers by checking the dates on all the files in /lib/modules. See if usbnet.o and usbcore.o match the rest of the modules. If not, you can uninstall them by running the /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh script. You can run tweak.sh again, but remember to answer no when it asks you if you want to install usb 2.0 drivers.

If none of this works, get a serial cable and capture the console output as your tivo is booting.

edit: The driver is actually called vnetusba not atmel503a as I indicated in my previous post.


----------



## hawkeye1991

Thanks rbautch

_First confirm that you have the appropriate driver - its called /lib/modules/vnetusba.o. _

Yup, its there in the modules

_Then try loading the driver by adding this line to your author file:


Code:


insmod /lib/modules/vnetusba.o

_will try that now

_you can tell if you have backported drivers by checking the dates on all the files in /lib/modules. See if usbnet.o and usbcore.o match the rest of the modules. If not, you can uninstall them by running the /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh script. You can run tweak.sh again, but remember to answer no when it asks you if you want to install usb 2.0 drivers. _

I checked the dates with ls -l command. usbnet.o and usbcore.o have different dates than the rest of the files. dec 28 vs feb 24. couple of other files have dec 28. Most of the are feb 24.

When I uninstall and reinstall tweak, it doesn't ask about reinstalling usb 2.0 drivers. It says

"skipping backport driver installation, settings found in MFS"

or something to that effect.

this is what I found in the author file. see if this makes a difference

*#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.200 192.168.1.1 yes linksys
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi*
fi

Push comes to shove, I going to reintialize the disk and start with fresh image and keep track of the rest of this as I do all the modifications. thanks

Hawk


----------



## hawkeye1991

Ok

this is what I had to do

I deleted the busybox, enhancements and couple of directories by pulling the drive and mounting it on the PC. 

Rezippered it

Reran the tweak

reran the wireless script

unplugged the wired and plugged in the wireless.

Every thing seems to be working. a little afraid to reboot!

Hawk


----------



## hawkeye1991

I rebooted. now my wireless connection is dead. no link light.

<<<SIGHHHHH>>>>>

unfricking beliveable.

b4 reboot, I ftp over MFS_ftp and install it

run it, but can't connect. even though I have network via wireless.

I reboot, see no connection with wireless, so I plug in wired and

voila, I have network access with same Ip address and I run MFS_FTP server and able to access the files with smartftp.

Now i need to sit and trouble shoot to figure out what the heck is going on with the reboot which destroys my wireless connection.

Hawk


----------



## kewashi

Ok -- I've been scanning this thread trying to figure out if I should brave the wireless route. I have had a zippered drive working flawlessly for about 6 months but now I need to move my unit beyond tethered range. 

First question -- does it matter what USB wireless card I buy?

Second question -- I have an original zipper install (not Zipper 2) -- should I rezipper or can I just run the setSSIDwep.tcl script and go for it?

Third question -- I have WEP installed, should I disable it to get things going at first or is the WEP feature stable enough to try first time?

Sorry if these Q's are rehasing old ground, but the thread is enormous so I could have easily missed it.
Ken


----------



## kewashi

Okay, I answered my own first question. I need a wireless unit that is listed in the usb.map file. The other two questions I'm not sure about.
Ken


----------



## rbautch

kewashi said:


> Ok -- I've been scanning this thread trying to figure out if I should brave the wireless route. I have had a zippered drive working flawlessly for about 6 months but now I need to move my unit beyond tethered range.
> 
> First question -- does it matter what USB wireless card I buy?
> 
> Second question -- I have an original zipper install (not Zipper 2) -- should I rezipper or can I just run the setSSIDwep.tcl script and go for it?
> 
> Third question -- I have WEP installed, should I disable it to get things going at first or is the WEP feature stable enough to try first time?
> 
> Sorry if these Q's are rehasing old ground, but the thread is enormous so I could have easily missed it.
> Ken


2. No need to rezipper. 
3. Yes, disable it.


----------



## kewashi

Thanks Rbautch for the quick response. I have a bid going on ebay as we speak for a wireless adapter. I will let you know how it goes.
Ken


----------



## slydog75

So are we still limited too Wireless B devices?


----------



## rbautch

slydog75 said:


> So are we still limited too Wireless B devices?


Yes, unless you have 6.3, 7.x, or 8.x tivo.


----------



## slydog75

Dang.. correct me if I"m wrong, but if you have one B device on your network all of your devices get limited to B speeds right?


----------



## slydog75

Is there a preferred wireless adapter that's proven over and over like the FA120 for wired?


----------



## slydog75

Bump.. any preferred/proven wireless adapter?


----------



## rbautch

slydog75 said:


> Bump.. any preferred/proven wireless adapter?


Any of these, but I've personally had decent transfer speeds with the Netgear MA111 and the Linksys WUSB11 ver 3.0. I've replaced all my wireless adapters with wireless bridges (which cost $10 AR), and performance is much higher and more stable.


----------



## pgaulson

I have hacked 3 Directv Tivo's: one with Gunny's Unguide then two with Zipper from Mar '06; to update TWP, etc., I re-ran tweak. I can no longer connect with linksys USB200M v2, used on one of my Tivo's. Fortunately, my other devices are older and still work. But, somehow my driver for USB200M v2 was wiped out and I can't figure out how to get it back.

Just as Hawkeye stated in Post #302 above, "When I uninstall and reinstall tweak, it doesn't ask about reinstalling usb 2.0 drivers. It says 

"skipping backport driver installation, settings found in MFS"

How do I get tweak to not skip backport driver installation so I can get it back? Are there settings I should change in MFS and if so, how do I change or delete them?


----------



## juzzie

rbautch said:


> Any of these, but I've personally had decent transfer speeds with the Netgear MA111 and the Linksys WUSB11 ver 3.0. I've replaced all my wireless adapters with wireless bridges (which cost $10 AR), and performance is much higher and more stable.


Would you please recommend a wireless bridge model to work with Linksys 100TX adapter?

I never used wireless bridges and not sure if it assigns different IP range. For example, my pc (wireless connection) and Tivo (wired) are 192.168.0.x. I'm planning on buying 2-nd tivo and would like to use Linksys 100TX with wireless bridge. Will I still have 192.168.0.x range for my 2-nd tivo?


----------



## Da Goon

juzzie said:


> Would you please recommend a wireless bridge model to work with Linksys 100TX adapter?
> 
> I never used wireless bridges and not sure if it assigns different IP range. For example, my pc (wireless connection) and Tivo (wired) are 192.168.0.x. I'm planning on buying 2-nd tivo and would like to use Linksys 100TX with wireless bridge. Will I still have 192.168.0.x range for my 2-nd tivo?


I've used this one for quite awhile on 2 tivos > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833181219

Look on ebay, I got mine there for about $25.


----------



## juzzie

Da Goon said:


> I've used this one for quite awhile on 2 tivos > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833181219
> 
> Look on ebay, I got mine there for about $25.


Looks good to me. But do you know if it keeps the same IP address range? The reason I'm asking, I want to know what IP range to specify during new hard drive install with Zipper.


----------



## Captain_reef

Since this is an old thread, I thought I would ask if anything new applies to me. I have HR10-250, 6.3b, TivoWebPlus 1.31, PTVnet, Slicer, working fine with wired. Want to install wireless so first ran netconfig from TivoWebPlus. Set my router t work without encryption. The wireless interface I am using is D-Link DWL G122, which I found on the list of adapters that work. (wth 6.2)
When I plug it in, reboot, it does not get recognized, no LEDs on. When I put the wired one on, it works fine.

Any solution to this problem? Help appreciated.

Seems the drivers are missing. If I get linux driver for this, where does it go?

Captain_Reef
[email protected]


----------



## mcjohn87

thanks so much for useful info


----------



## mcjohn87

Bonjour &#224; vous tous et toutes


----------



## mcjohn87

Je pense que c'est utile pour tout le monde


----------



## mcjohn87

que des informations d&#233;taill&#233;es


----------



## mcjohn87

Je pense que c'est efficace


----------



## mcjohn87

thanks so much for useful info
script install


----------

